# EMBALSES.NET > General >  MAR y MONTAÑA en Embalses.net

## Luján

Repitiendo la idea del hilo FLORA y FAUNA, abro este MAR y MONTAÑA para colocar las fotos de nuestras excursiones por estos sitios que no necesariamente tienen por que tener a los embalses como protagonistas.

Y para empezar, esta panorámica tomada hará 4 semanas desde el mirador del Garbí, en la Serra Calderona de Valencia.



La imagen original tenía más lonigtud horizontal (>38000px), pero por motivos de compatibilidad, Adobe Photoshop sólo me dejó convertirla a JPG si la recortaba a 30000px de ancho, con lo que se han perdido unos pocos grados de visión.

Además decir que Picasa ha recortado la resolución  :Frown: , por lo que no se podrá ver al 100%

----------


## perdiguera

Una excelente idea, Luján; así podremos conocer otros lugares.
Sé que el nuevo hilo tendrá mucha aceptación.
Enhorabuena

----------


## sergi1907

Seguro que en los próximos días tendremos gran cantidad de excelentes imágenes.

Esta noche empezaré a buscar algunas :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Excelente idea, pienso abonarme a este tema  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Me pongo tambien a buscar en los archivos

----------


## REEGE

Una idea extraordinaria, para el crecimiento de éste foro y el conocimiento de todos sus miembros, de todos los rincones y lugares que visitemos. 

Aquí comienzo a aportar mi granito de arena... Con un amanecer/atardecer desde una tierra que te gusta mucho Luján... La Isla de La Palma.

----------


## Luján

> [...] Con un amanecer/atardecer desde una tierra que te gusta mucho Luján... La Isla de La Palma.


Debe ser un atardecer, porque al amanecer se vería la isla de Tenerife y su Teide.

Por lo que veo en la segunda imagen fueron tomadas cerca de Puerto Naos, en el municipio de Los Llanos de Aridane, en la costa occidental de la isla.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Luján, hola a todos.

Como han dicho anteriormente, excelente idea, este hilo tiene el éxito asegurado, cuando pueda ya colocare algunas fotos  :Wink: 

Por cierto preciosas imágenes de la isla de La Palma Reege  :Wink: 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

La Vall de Nuria, uno de los lugares más bellos que he visitado.

----------


## REEGE

Y que chulada de paisajes... Muchas gracias por enseñarnoslo. Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

> Y que chulada de paisajes... Muchas gracias por enseñarnoslo. Un saludo.


Gracias Reege :Smile: 

A ver si alguien nos enseña la zona toda nevada, es una maravilla.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

No conozco Nuria (no hay carreteras para llegar, sólo el cremallera) pero sí que he visto las imágenes muchas veces y es una gozada.
Preciosas imágenes Sergi

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buena idea Luján  :Wink:  Dentro de poco tendremos aquí una auténtica galería de imágenes preciosas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A todo ésto, preciosas todas las imágenes que están ya subidas  :Smile: 

Un abrazo chicos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas las primeras imagenes que inauguran este hilo. Las de mar y las de montaña.

----------


## Luján

Algunas de estas imágenes ya están en el foro en otros hilos:

Macizo de Ordesa:


Planes de Son:


Algunos picos de Aiguestortes de noche:


El Valle del Roncal:


Playa de los espejismos, Delta del Ebro:


El majestuoso Teide, con su típico tocado de nubes


Pico Virigoyo, La Palma:


Cumbre Nueva, La Palma:


La Cumbrecita, una entrada a la Caldera de Taburiente. al fondo, el Roque de Los Muchachos:


Pico Benejado, La Palma:

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas imágenes Luján, el valle es una pasada... y de la isla de la Palma no te digo nada... :EEK!: , es un sitio Impresisonante!!! Me gusta éste post... Muchas gracias por compartirlas.

----------


## perdiguera

Aquí os pongo una imagen de la montaña más emblemática de Cataluña.

[IMG][/IMG]

Está tomada con el vehículo a 110 Km/h hoy.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí os pongo una imagen de la montaña más emblemática de Cataluña.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Está tomada con el vehículo a 110 Km/h hoy.


Monserrat...no???  :Confused:

----------


## perdiguera

> Monserrat...no???


Pues claro hombre; el monasterio está en la otra cara a la derecha de la foto y a una media altura.

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos Lujan. Perdiguera, por ahi he pasado yo pero un poco mas despacio.
Muy buena foto, gracias ( a los 2)

----------


## sergi1907

El mar en Salou.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, este es mi último mensaje













del año  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Y quiero terminar mostrándoos varias panorámicas del Padre Teide:



desde casa


desde Izaña


desde la base


desde los Azulejos del Teide (esta es una panorámica 360º)

FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!!!!


Y ahora, pa' la fiesta!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas panorámicas Luján, muy buenas, vaya vistas privilegiadas... :EEK!: 

Ya me has convenido... el año que viene me voy contigo para allá jeje  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 




> Y ahora, pa' la fiesta!!!


Cuidado con la botella de champagne o de cava  :Embarrassment: , a ver si vas a pensar que eres Fernando Alonso, te animas agitando la botella y le metes un "corchazo" a alguien jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## pevema

Magníficas panorámicas para terminar el año, gracias Luján.

----------


## pevema

Todo paisaje es bello, todo depende de los ojos con que se mire.

Una de las pocas encinas que quedan en mi pueblo.

----------


## Luján

> Preciosas panorámicas Luján, muy buenas, vaya vistas privilegiadas...
> 
> Ya me has convenido... el año que viene me voy contigo para allá jeje 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuidado con la botella de champagne o de cava , a ver si vas a pensar que eres Fernando Alonso, te animas agitando la botella y le metes un "corchazo" a alguien jajajajajaja 
> 
> Un abrazo.


Jejeje. Ya te digo que son vistas preciosas. Pero todo lo hace el paisaje. Con estas vistas todos somos buenos fotógrafos.

Botella no, pero sorbetes.......


Ay! que rico!!! mmmmmm!




> Magníficas panorámicas para terminar el año, gracias Luján.


Muchas gracias, pero como digo arriba, todo lo hace el paisaje.




> Todo paisaje es bello, todo depende de los ojos con que se mire.
> 
> Una de las pocas encinas que quedan en mi pueblo.
> [...]


Cuánta razón tienes.

Preciosa encina, por cierto.

----------


## Galán

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



URL=http://img513.imageshack.us/i/pa110637.jpg/][/URL]





URL=http://img269.imageshack.us/i/pa110692.jpg/][/URL]

Hola foreres:

que os parecen estas, son del 10-10-2009

----------


## Galán

lo siento me he pasao no es mucha la practica

saludos señores /AS

----------


## Luján

Hola Galán, si las pudéramos ver enteras las pareciaríamos mejor.

Para ello, tienes que seleccionar que se suban al servidor con un tamaño de 1024px (equivalente a un monitor de 17 pulgadas). tienes más indicaciones de cómo hacerlo en el enlace de mi firma.

Si tienes alguna duda, puedes mandarme un privado.

----------


## Galán

saludos luján, no las procese por eso  salieron asi, estoy en ello, es  el valle de nuria gracias

----------


## Galán

Hola de nuevo:
las procese lo intento de nuevo





URL=http://img828.imageshack.us/i/bruguera2.jpg/][/URL]



esto es para verlo no para contarlo

saludos señores/as

----------


## Lujn

Ahora s que se ven bien.

A ver si algn da nos pasamos por all.

----------


## Lujn

En el mensaje de las panormicas del Teide me falt por poner una, que no quiso subir en su momento. La ponormica desde el mirador del Valle de Ucanca:

----------


## REEGE

Yo de Tenerife, lo que me lleg al corazn, fu esa visita al Teide y subir hasta all arriba, que era un sueo para m... Que tierra ms bella!!! Las fotos son todas impresionantes y que gratos recuerdos me traes... Saludos.

----------


## Lujn

Es que mi tierra enamora  :Cool:

----------


## Lujn

Ms fotos de mi tierra:


Mar picado (con vientos fuertes)


El Tiempo tormentoso del SE trata de pasar al norte


tormenta sureste


tormenta sureste 2


Una clula convectiva camino de Sevilla


El Teide en un da despejado y esplndido


El tiede a veces se cubre con un "sombrero" de nubes, y otras slo se pone una "manta esperancera"

----------


## Lujn

Y otras ms, del Parque Nacional de Las Caadas del Teide:


Algunos Observatorios de Izaa


Los Azulejos del Teide, formados por la intrusin de aguas sulfatadas, que al oxidarse dan ese color azulado


Ms azulejos


El Teide desde Los Azulejos


Las narices del Teide, ltimas bocas eruptivas del edificio volcnico Teide


El Teide al fondo y Pico Viejo delante


Detalle del Teide desde la misma posicin que la anterior


Bajando hacia Cho nos bamos a meter de lleno en el mar de nubes...


...parece una caldera...


...no pareca tanto, pero despus no se vera ni 3 en un burro a medio metro.

----------


## GEOMAN

Gracias Lujn por esas bonitas fotos. Yo soy todava  un principiante en el foro y espero esta vez colocar la foto en tamao adecuado.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
 Se trata del Torcal de Antequera espero haber escogido una buena foto sino colgar otras. Paisaje krstico singular, con total seguridad paraje natural mas visitado de Espaa.

----------


## ben-amar

Geoman, del Torcal, pongas la que pongas estara bien.
Gracias por la foto, ha salido de 1

----------


## Galn

hola foreros:
Lujan como tira la tierra de cada uno, inmejorables fotos, que vistas.

Geoman, lo mismo te digopreciosa.

saludos seores/as

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas Lujan. Me recuerdan el recorrido que hice por las islas.
Unas vistas maravillosas.

----------


## Galán

hola foreros;
mas de nuria



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## embalses al 100%

Impresionantes tus fotos del Teide Luján. Muy bonitas las del resto también.
El contraste que tiene la isla de Tenerife, que apenas unos Km, pasa de Mar a alta Montaña. Por cierto, ¿se puede subir hasta la cima del Teide? :Confused: 

Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## REEGE

Te adelante lo que te dirá Luján... Si que se puede subir hasta el final... Nosotros en la excursión que hicimos al Teide, tuvimos que entregarle al guia el carnet y pagar el telesferico y ale a andar un poquito y cumplir un sueño... Y de todas formas creo que tambien hay una ruta de senderismo preciosa hasta la cima y otra de noche para ver las estrellas desde la cima. Un saludo, y tienes toda la razón son unas fotos preciosas...

----------


## Luján

> Impresionantes tus fotos del Teide Luján. Muy bonitas las del resto también.
> El contraste que tiene la isla de Tenerife, que apenas unos Km, pasa de Mar a alta Montaña. Por cierto, ¿se puede subir hasta la cima del Teide?
> 
> Gracias por las fotos.





> [...]
> 
> Te adelante lo que te dirá Luján... Si que se puede subir hasta el final... Nosotros en la excursión que hicimos al Teide, tuvimos que entregarle al guia el carnet y pagar el telesferico y ale a andar un poquito y cumplir un sueño... Y de todas formas creo que tambien hay una ruta de senderismo preciosa hasta la cima y otra de noche para ver las estrellas desde la cima. Un saludo, y tienes toda la razón son unas fotos preciosas...



Hoy dos formas de subir a la Rambleta, antesala de la cima.

Una es mediante el Teleférico y otra mediante un sendero de dificultad media-alta, debido sobre todo a la altitud.

Para subir al mismo pico en sí, es necesario (al menos eso tengo entendido) obtener un permiso  en las dependencias del Parque Nacional, y enseñarlo al guarda que hay en el comienzo del último tramo en la Rambleta.

No sé cómo estará ahora la cosa, pero eso es lo que yo sé de la última vez que subí.

La Rambleta es esa pequeña cornisa semi llana que se ve justo antes del comienzo del pico en sí, que parece que separa el pico del resto del edificio.


La forma más fácil de llegar es mediante el Teleférico, pero la mejor es comenzando la ascensión (Base del Teide ~2100 msnm) un día, no neceariamente muy temprano, para llegar al Refugio de Altavista, a mitad de camino (~3000 msnm) para pasar allí la noche y despertarse muy temprano, para hacer el tramos final de madrugada, viendo amanecer en la Rambleta (~3550msnm).

----------


## F. Lázaro

> H
> Para subir al mismo pico en sí, es necesario (al menos eso tengo entendido) obtener un permiso  en las dependencias del Parque Nacional, y enseñarlo al guarda que hay en el comienzo del último tramo en la Rambleta.
> 
> No sé cómo estará ahora la cosa, pero eso es lo que yo sé de la última vez que subí.


Dejan acceder al cráter de la cima??? Lo digo porque no salían supuestamente emisiones de gases de ahí???  :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Dejan acceder al cráter de la cima??? Lo digo porque no salían supuestamente emisiones de gases de ahí???


Al crater no se permite acceder.

En todo el Parque Nacional está prohibido salirse de los senderos que lo recorren.

Una vez en la Rambleta hay 4 senderos:

El que baja al Refugio de Altavista y después a la Base del TeideEl que se dirige al mirador del Pico Viejo (Vista hacia el SE)El que se dirige al mirador de La Fortaleza (Vista hacia NW)El que se dirige a la cima

En todos ellos está más que bien señalizado el curso del sendero, y está terminantemente prohibido salir de ellos.

Al cráter no se puede bajar bajo ningún concepto, a no ser que seas investigador con permiso.

Las emanaciones sulfurosas se aprecian en todo el pico, no sólo en el cráter. De hecho, recuerdo haberlas visto en el sendero del mirador de Pico Viejo, a poco de salir de la zona del teleférico.

----------


## perdiguera

> Al crater no se permite acceder.
> 
> En todo el Parque Nacional está prohibido salirse de los senderos que lo recorren.
> 
> Una vez en la Rambleta hay 4 senderos:
> 
> El que baja al Refugio de Altavista y después a la Base del TeideEl que se dirige al mirador del Pico Viejo (Vista hacia el SE)El que se dirige al mirador de La Fortaleza (Vista hacia NW)El que se dirige a la cima
> 
> En todos ellos está más que bien señalizado el curso del sendero, y está terminantemente prohibido salir de ellos.
> ...


¿Es posible que hace unos 25 años se pudiese subir sin permisos? yo subí y no me acuerdo de que tuviese que gestionar nada.
Preciosas fotos, por demás.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la información Lujan. Pues sí que lo tiene bien protegido.

Saludos.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Es posible que hace unos 25 años se pudiese subir sin permisos? yo subí y no me acuerdo de que tuviese que gestionar nada.
> Preciosas fotos, por demás.


Es más que probable. Hace 15 años creo que también se podía.




> Gracias por la información Lujan. Pues sí que lo tiene bien protegido.
> 
> Saludos.



No te creas, 50 personas en cada tramo de 2 horas desde las 9:00 hasta las 17:00 son muchas personas, aparte de las que se cuelan saltándose las vallas.

De todos modos, está más protegido que el resto del parque.

Resulta curioso ver, en el control de seguridad de los aeropuertos tinerfeños, las papeleras llenas de piedras que los turistas intentan llevarse a sus casas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Resulta curioso ver, en el control de seguridad de los aeropuertos tinerfeños, las papeleras llenas de piedras que los turistas intentan llevarse a sus casas.


Hombre, es que piedras volcánicas no se ven en cualquier sitio. 
Yo conozco a gente que tiene piedra pómez en sus casas, y piedras volcánicas. Dirán "como hay pocas, por una que me lleve no va a pasar nada". :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Hombre, es que piedras volcánicas no se ven en cualquier sitio. 
> Yo conozco a gente que tiene piedra pómez en sus casas, y piedras volcánicas. Dirán "como hay pocas, por una que me lleve no va a pasar nada".


En casa de mis padres hay piedras volcánicas, y picón (lapilli), pero no del Parque Nacional, sino de canteras autorizadas.

Mucho me temo que los "guiris" son los que tienen la culpa de que el Teide haya bajado su altitud de los 3718msnm que lo estudié en el Colegio a los 3717 que tiene ahora (vale sí, la altura está calculada en 3717.98msnm, pero piedrecita a piedrecita....)

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En casa de mis padres hay piedras volcánicas, y picón (lapilli), pero no del Parque Nacional, sino de canteras autorizadas.
> 
> *Mucho me temo que los "guiris" son los que tienen la culpa de que el Teide haya bajado su altitud de los 3718msnm que lo estudié en el Colegio a los 3717 que tiene ahora (vale sí, la altura está calculada en 3717.98msnm, pero piedrecita a piedrecita*....)


Jajajajaja, ¿quién sabe...? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto otra pregunta que me surge ahora que hablamos del Teide, ¿está dormido, o sigue activo?
Yo sé que la última erupción en España data del año 1971, del volcán Teneguía. Así que en las Canarias sigue la actividad volcánica, supongo.

----------


## Luján

> Jajajajaja, ¿quién sabe...?
> 
> Por cierto otra pregunta que me surge ahora que hablamos del Teide, ¿está dormido, o sigue activo?
> Yo sé que la última erupción en España data del año 1971, del volcán Teneguía. Así que en las Canarias sigue la actividad volcánica, supongo.


La útlima actividad del edificio volcánico Teide fue hace unos 500 años (allá por Colón), pero la última actividad volcánica de Tenerife (situada muy cerca del Teide) fue en el siglo XX.

Esto da a entender que el Teide como cono volcánico quizás esté inactivo (los investigadores suelen dar un periodo de 300 años tras las última erupción para pasar de dormido a inactivo), pero teniendo en cuenta las últimas erupciones de la zona, quizás habría que definirlo como dormido.

Pero tranquilo, si dedice despertarse, nos enteraremos mucho antes de que empiece a desperezarse.


Respecto a Canarias, la actividad volcánica está aún muy activa. El Teneguía en La Palma, Timanfaya en Lanzarote, Las erupciones "menores" de los siglos XVIII, XIX y XX, el volcán sumbarino de Las Hijas (S-SW de El Hierro).....

Sí, definitivamente puede decirse (en tiempos geológicos) que está activa.

----------


## Luján

Algunos enlaces que hablan sobre el monte submarino de Las Hijas:

http://www.mantleplumes.org/Canary.html (Artículo de José Mangas, profesor mío en la Universidad)
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...176.x/abstract (revista de geología)
Incluso en este libro http://books.google.com/books?id=boi...page&q&f=false (Carlos Carracedo, Director de la Estación Volcanológica del CSIC en Tenerife)

Hay muchos más, sobre todo en literatura científica específica.

Si queréis más datos, propongo abrir un nuevo hilo, pero tened paciencia, que me costará escribirlos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Algunos enlaces que hablan sobre el monte submarino de Las Hijas:
> 
> http://www.mantleplumes.org/Canary.html (Artículo de José Mangas, profesor mío en la Universidad)
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...176.x/abstract (revista de geología)
> Incluso en este libro http://books.google.com/books?id=boi...page&q&f=false (Carlos Carracedo, Director de la Estación Volcanológica del CSIC en Tenerife)
> 
> Hay muchos más, sobre todo en literatura científica específica.
> 
> *Si queréis más datos, propongo abrir un nuevo hilo, pero tened paciencia, que me costará escribirlos*.


Por mí adelante. 
Según el primer enlace el volcán submarino de Las Hijas, podría llegar a ser una isla dentro de unos pocos de millones de año claro... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Por mí adelante. 
> Según el primer enlace el volcán submarino de Las Hijas, podría llegar a ser una isla dentro de unos pocos de millones de año claro....


Sí, no sería de extrañar. Es la evolución lógica del archipiélago.

----------


## ben-amar

Me perece estupenda la idea de un hilo sobre vulcanologia  :Smile: 

Se abre el abanico  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Me perece estupenda la idea de un hilo sobre vulcanologia 
> 
> Se abre el abanico


Para ser correctos, debería decirse "volcanología", "Volcanismo", "Volcánico", que provienen de Volcán. Las escritas con u (vulcanología, vulcanismo, vulcánico) provienen de la transformación directa del inglés.

Es un error muy común (que yo también cometía), quizás alimentado porque el Dios griego del fuego era Vulcano.

----------


## GEOMAN

Buenas, los dos términos: vulcanología y volcanología son correctos. Se aconseja o se sugiere que en castellano se use "volcanología" pero vulcanología es totalmente correcto y a demás suena mejor.

La roca típica es el basalto alcalino ( negro con "agujeritos" ) en algunos casos con olivino ( mineral verde ). Típico de islas oceánicas y que se suele o solía vender como recuerdo en un pequeño soporte de madera.

----------


## Luján

> Buenas, los dos términos: vulcanología y volcanología son correctos. Se aconseja o se sugiere que en castellano se use "volcanología" pero vulcanología es totalmente correcto y a demás suena mejor.
> 
> La roca típica es el basalto alcalino ( negro con "agujeritos" ) en algunos casos con olivino ( mineral verde ). Típico de islas oceánicas y que se suele o solía vender como recuerdo en un pequeño soporte de madera.


Lo de que suene mejor, eso depende de cada uno.

Lo de que sean correctos ambos o no, también depende, en este caso de la "escuela" del profesor que dice una u otra.

El basalto alcalino con olivino sigue vendiéndose como recuerdo, pero te aseguro que no ha sido recogido dentro del Parque Nacional. Hay muchos sitios donde extraerlo fuera de Las Cañadas.

----------


## GEOMAN

> Lo de que suene mejor, eso depende de cada uno.
> 
> Lo de que sean correctos ambos o no, también depende, en este caso de la "escuela" del profesor que dice una u otra.
> 
> El basalto alcalino con olivino sigue vendiéndose como recuerdo, pero te aseguro que no ha sido recogido dentro del Parque Nacional. Hay muchos sitios donde extraerlo fuera de Las Cañadas.


Llevo poco tiempo en el foro como registrado y escribiendo pequeños mensajes y ya va a haber alguien que piense que me estoy poniendo demasiado pesado. Pero es que esta nueva discusión bizantina de si es correcto o no el término "vulcanología" es una de mis menos favoritas. Que los dos términos sean correctos o no, realmente depender denpende de la R.A.E. y ésta da los dos por buenos aunque como he dicho antes se recomienda usar "volcanología".

Bueno, para compensar voy a poner otra foto del Torcal, lugar único en el mundo.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos de El Torcal Geoman, gracias.
Discusion mas tonta, oyesss, aiiiinnnssssssss

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por las fotos GEOMAN. A mí la verdad me parece más "bonito"(por así decirlo) decir "vulcanología".
¿Esas rocas por cual acción externa está así? ¿Por el viento?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas esas fotos de El Torcal  :Smile: , muchas gracias Geoman  :Wink: 




> Si queréis más datos, propongo abrir un nuevo hilo, pero tened paciencia, que me costará escribirlos.


Adelante con él maestro  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Gracias por las fotos GEOMAN. A mí la verdad me parece más "bonito"(por así decirlo) decir "vulcanología".
> ¿Esas rocas por cual acción externa está así? ¿Por el viento?


Estas extrañas formaciones de las rocas estan provocadas por la erosion de viento.

----------


## REEGE

Se entienden ambas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Y las fotos de el torcal, geniales... Muchas gracias por colocarlas y me recuerda a el día que estuve en la ciudad encantada...

----------


## GEOMAN

> Estas extrañas formaciones de las rocas estan provocadas por la erosion de viento.


   El viento poco o nada ha tenido que ver en este modelado. El viento tiene poder erosivo cuando lleva partículas en suspensión y no es este el caso.
Las rocas que constituyen el Torcal son rocas carbonatadas y su aspecto peculiar se debe a que han sufrido meteorización química, esto es, las rocas se han disuelto por la acción del agua dando esas formas. Dicha meteorización está muy condicionada y favorecida por factores tectónicos y litológicos.

Intentaré poner una mejor explicación que no sea demasiado larga. Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues vaya patinazo  :Embarrassment: 

Se ve que mi memoria y mi ligereza en contestar me han jugado una mala pasada
Mis disculpas

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El viento poco o nada ha tenido que ver en este modelado. El viento tiene poder erosivo cuando lleva partículas en suspensión y no es este el caso.
> Las rocas que constituyen el Torcal son rocas carbonatadas y su aspecto peculiar se debe a que han sufrido meteorización química, esto es, las rocas se han disuelto por la acción del agua dando esas formas. Dicha meteorización está muy condicionada y favorecida por factores tectónicos y litológicos.
> 
> Intentaré poner una mejor explicación que no sea demasiado larga. Un saludo a todos.


Gracias por la explicación GEOMAN. Yo también creía que era por el viento.

Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

El domingo me dí un paseo por parte de la Sierra del Espadán.

Aquí os traigo alguna imagen

Castillo de Aín








Aín desde el Castillo


Bajando del Castillo


Alcornoque centenario



Además nos paseamos por los embalses de Onda y Sitjar, que tendrán sus imágenes en sus respectivos subforos.

----------


## REEGE

Vaya paseito te has metido... Impresionantes las fotos que nos enseñan un lugar precioso... Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Vaya paseito te has metido... Impresionantes las fotos que nos enseñan un lugar precioso... Un saludo.


Lo que más me llamó la atención fue la diferencia tan grande entre la vegetación de esta sierra (Espadá) y la sierra de la Calderona, estando tan juntas (Sólo las separa el valle del Palancia)

----------


## Luján

Otro paseito:

Esta vez a por el techo de Castellón, el Penyagolosa (~1805msnm Según GPS, 1864msnm según IGN) partiendo desde la ermita-albergue de Sant Joan de Penyagolosa. 4km de ascensión (desnivel de 550m) en dos secciones, 2.5km de asenso fácil para un desnivel de 250m y otros 1.5km de ascenso menos fácil para un desnivel de 300m. Todo ello complicado por.... LA NIEVE!!!


Desde la salida se veía nuestro destino


El camino nos dejaba estas impresionantes imágenes


En algunos sitios la profundidad era considerable


Para que toméis referencia de la anterior


Todo el camino con nieve. Precioso


Casi a "mitad" de camino. A punto de terminar el primer tramo.


Un pequeño descanso y unas fotos.


No, no se estrelló contra la montaña, jeje.


Tras el descanso el camino se empina


Sí, verdaderamente empinado (hasta 20% de pendiente)

(sigue...)

----------


## Luján

(...sigue)


Pero se alcanza la cima. El techo de Castellón y la segunda altura de la Comunidad Valenciana, con impresionantes vistas.


El repetidor de bomberos y al fondo la nieve de Teruel (si no me equivoco las sierras cercanas a Valdelinares)


Esta es la caída desde la cima


Y ésta es la panorámica 360º desde el Vértice Geodésico (IGN, nº 59253) de la cumbre.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante paseito el que te has metido por esas cumbres... La verdad es que ha sido un fin de semana con una estupenda temperatura y con esa nieve, te habrá venido genial... Grandes vistas nos colocas en éstas fotos. Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Ya te digo.

Hasta he cogido algo de color, que ya me estaba quedando más blanco que Drácula.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Se me olvidó poner fotos del descenso:



No me caí, estaba haciendo culo-ski  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## FEDE

Hola Luján  :Smile: 

Precioso y magnífico reportaje, que suerte poder disfrutar de esos paisajes, muchas gracias por compartirlo  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas, Lujan, y un paseo fabuloso por lo que veo.
Lo del culo-sky, te lo envidio  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján 
> 
> Precioso y magnífico reportaje, que suerte poder disfrutar de esos paisajes, muchas gracias por compartirlo 
> 
> Un abrazo


En todos sitios hay bonitos paisajes, sólo hay que buscarlos. Para llegar al punto de salida de la ascensión tuvimos 2 horas de viaje en coche desde casa, 1 por autovía y otra por carretera de montaña.




> Unas fotos preciosas, Lujan, y un paseo fabuloso por lo que veo.
> Lo del culo-sky, te lo envidio


El paseo fue impresionante. No sé si repetirlo cuando funda la nieve, para ver otro tipo de paisaje, pero si el domingo estábamos con ~15ºC, no quiero pensar "la caló" que hará en verano  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

Pues ya sabes: Te plantas en Sierra Nevada con una bolsa-plástico-"trineo" o un pantalón resistente y ¡¡Allá va!! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Por cierto, que lo fabuloso no fue sólo el sendero. Antes de comenzar paramos en Vistabella del Maestrazgo para cargar las pilas y..... anda que no las cargamos no nada!! en un bar-restaurante que hay en la plaza del pueblo:


2 tónicas1 buen plato de pan "a la catalana", con tomate, sal y aceite1 buen surtido de serrano, chorizo y queso
Todo ello a repartir entre 2 y casi (sólo casi  :Stick Out Tongue: ) sobra por....... 8.5

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_14/Tes
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad  >
    * Ciencia

El origen de la península Ibérica se remonta a 290 millones de años
Un choque de placas tectónicas dio lugar a la formación de un manto nuevo

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 03/02/2011

La península Ibérica, que entonces ocupaba el centro de Pangea -el único continente terrestre de la época- recibió un traje nuevo geológico hace entre 310 y 290 millones de años, debido al movimiento de placas tectónicas. Se modificaron la geología exterior e interior de la península, cuando los movimientos dieron lugar a la destrucción del manto litosférico existente hasta ese momento, situado entre 30 kilómetros y 150 kilómetros de profundidad, y la formación de uno nuevo, el actual. Esta reconstrucción, la resolución de un complicado rompecabezas, de la historia geológica de la península Ibérica la han hecho científicos de la Universidad de Salamanca , la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, la STFX de Canadá y la Bryn Mawr de Filadelfia y se publica en la revista Geology.


La historia de la península Ibérica

U. SALAMANCA | 03-02-2011

Esquema geológico del occidente de Europa, antes de la apertura del Golfo de Vizcaya.

Durante dos años y medio los científicos muestrearon rocas volcánicas, representativas de haber sido originadas en el manto, antes y después de los 310 y 290 millones de años, que afloran en algunos puntos peninsulares. Partiendo de esas rocas, y haciendo análisis geoquímicos específicos, han conseguido probar que el manto que tenía la península Ibérica antes de hace 300 millones de años se formó hace 1.000 millones de años. Por el contrario, el manto que existe actualmente tiene una edad de 290 millones de años. Prueba así este grupo de investigadores que hace 290 millones de años "hubo un reemplazamiento total o casi total del manto", en palabras de Gabriel Gutiérrez Alonso, de la Universidad de Salamanca. Así se ""acaba con algunas discusiones, como cuándo y cómo se formó la cadena montañosa conocida como Arco ibero-armoricano, o el origen de la gran cantidad de rocas volcánicas, de granitos y de mineralizaciones asociadas que son la base de la minería metálica del noroeste de la península Ibérica".


Pangea

U SALAMANCA | 03-02-2011

Hace 310 millones de años todas las masas continentales estaban amalgamadas en un supercontinente llamado Pangea. En el recuadro inferior, forma que adquirió la cordillera Varisca tras el doblamiento sufrido en el sector que hoy en día es la península Ibérica.

*Aparece el que podria ser el primer embalse, natural, y lo que fue el comienzo del Mediterraneo: el "paleo-Thetis"

----------


## sergi1907

Ruta del Cares, en Asturias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Un lugar precioso de verdad.
Sobre todo esa formación de "puente" de esa enorme roca.
Gracias por las fotos sergi.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Simplemente... brutal  :EEK!:  :Smile: 

Preciosas imágenes Sergi, muchas gracias  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Unas imagenes preciosas. Sergi. 
Estas muestras de la franja de Asturias, junto a otras que ya habian traido otros, hacen que la posicion de Asturias resalte mas en mi agenda de viajes.
Se va colocando entre las primeras posiciones de preferencia.  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Qué bonitos parajes Sergi me han impresionado :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

tus gráficos me gustan mucho Ben-amar muchas gracias por esas representaciones de Pangea :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

Que fotos mas espectaculares sergi,  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  gracias por ponerlas.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> tus gráficos me gustan mucho Ben-amar muchas gracias por esas representaciones de Pangea


No son mias  :Embarrassment:  , son extraidas de El Pais y basadas a su vez en un estudios de la U. de Salamanca  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Por no repetirme demasiado en las fotos, os emplazo a ver todas las que he subido de este lugar en el hilo http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11483

----------


## ben-amar

Imagenes de la sierra de Córdoba, el pasado fin de semana

----------


## ben-amar



----------


## REEGE

Preciosas fotos de la sierra de tu querida Córdoba, que poco a poco se va engalanando de un manto verde y flores por todos lados...
Sin duda unas muy buenas fotos de un bonito lugar!!!
Ya van saliendo al campo los miembros de Embalses.net y enseñándonos cosillas... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Buscan a un senderista desaparecido la noche del martes en El Teide.
hace 1 hora 23 mins
SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, 30 (EUROPA PRESS) Un senderista ha alertado a los servicios de emergencias tras la desaparición durante la noche de el martes en El Teide de un compañero con el que recorría el Parque Nacional. 

La alerta, según un comunicado del Consorcio de Bomberos de Tenerife, fue recibida sobre la 01.00 horas de este miércoles en donde el 'denunciante' manifestaba que se encontraba en la base del telesférico desde hacía varías horas sin que llegara su acompañante.

Este había decidido hacer su expedición por otro camino sin que hubiera llegado hasta el punto acordado. El informante también advertía que su compañero no tenía la indumentaria adecuada para la montaña, por lo que era necesaria la intervención inmediata de los bomberos para intentar localizarlo durante la noche.

Una dotación de bomberos, relevada hoy a las 9.00 horas al dispositivo del parque de La Orotava que comenzó en la madrugada las labores de búsqueda, según el Consorcio que también ha adelantado que a la expedición se ha sumado el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil y Cruz Roja.

Fuente:yahoo.es noticias

----------


## Luján

> Buscan a un senderista desaparecido la noche del martes en El Teide.
> hace 1 hora 23 mins
> SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE, 30 (EUROPA PRESS) Un senderista ha alertado a los servicios de emergencias tras la desaparición durante la noche de el martes en El Teide de un compañero con el que recorría el Parque Nacional. 
> 
> La alerta, según un comunicado del Consorcio de Bomberos de Tenerife, fue recibida sobre la 01.00 horas de este miércoles en donde el 'denunciante' manifestaba que se encontraba en la base del telesférico desde hacía varías horas sin que llegara su acompañante.
> 
> Este había decidido hacer su expedición por otro camino sin que hubiera llegado hasta el punto acordado. El informante también advertía que su compañero no tenía la indumentaria adecuada para la montaña, por lo que era necesaria la intervención inmediata de los bomberos para intentar localizarlo durante la noche.
> 
> Una dotación de bomberos, relevada hoy a las 9.00 horas al dispositivo del parque de La Orotava que comenzó en la madrugada las labores de búsqueda, según el Consorcio que también ha adelantado que a la expedición se ha sumado el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil y Cruz Roja.
> ...



Sinceramente, se podría pensar que lo tiene merecido, pues para realizar senderismo nocturno a más de 2000msnm sobre nieve-hielo, hay que ir preparado.

En la noticia no lo dice, pero me gustaría saber los "caminos" de uno y otro, pues en el PN sólo debe caminarse por las sendas establecidas, por seguridad y por normativa.

----------


## ben-amar

Pues si se ha salido de los caminos establecidos y no iba preparado, le va a salir por un pico la busqueda y rescate

----------


## sergi1907

Unas imágenes de hoy de la zona de Arbolí, en el Priorat (Tarragona)









Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Sergi bonitas fotos, seguramente tomadas desde la carretera que va de Siurana, saliendo de junto al embalse, a Arbolí y quizá sea aún Priorato, pero el municipio de Arbolí pertenece al Baix Camp.
Un abrazo.

----------


## sergi1907

> Sergi bonitas fotos, seguramente tomadas desde la carretera que va de Siurana, saliendo de junto al embalse, a Arbolí y quizá sea aún Priorato, pero el municipio de Arbolí pertenece al Baix Camp.
> Un abrazo.


Así es amigo :Wink: 

Arbolí pertenece al Baix Camp y creo que la tercra foto podría ser de allí. Tomé la carretera o camino que va de Arbolí hasta la presa y no sabría decir dónde está el límite exacto de las dos comarcas.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Así es amigo
> 
> Arbolí pertenece al Baix Camp y creo que la tercra foto podría ser de allí. Tomé la carretera o camino que va de Arbolí hasta la presa y no sabría decir dónde está el límite exacto de las dos comarcas.
> 
> Un abrazo


Ya te lo digo yo: donde cambia el tipo de pavimento.
Un abrazo.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos muy bonitas, Sergi. Tiene un verde que me gusta un monton.
Un abrazo

----------


## perdiguera

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de los más destacados peñascos de los Puertos de Beceite que pude ver el otro día.

El primero son les roques de Benet y el otro el inicio del desfiladero de las moles de Dou, por donde se enfila el río dels Estrets, junto a una panorámica de la "fachada" norte del Parque.

----------


## sergi1907

Una vista desde la carretera de Flix a La Palma dÉbre



Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## santy

Menudos peñascos Perdiguera, si impresionan en fotografía, verlos al natural tiene que ser tremendo.
La foto de Sergi, me ha recordado a una zona de por aquí que suelo frecuentar, la próxima vez que baje, me llevaré la cámara y le haré unas fotejos a la bajada.
Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Aprovechando mi día de fiesta me he dado una vuelta por estas comarcas de Tarragona y os he traído unas cuantas fotos. 
El próximo día seguiré con el recorrido.

Estas primeras están hechas desde el pueblo de Albarca.

----------


## sergi1907

Desde la carretera de Prades a La Febró


La Febró


Pasado el pueblo y en dirección hacia Vilaplana las vistas son impresionantes, la lástima es que la carretera es muy estrecha y apenas haya sitios para parar.








Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas fotos, Sergi; ver esas vistas en vivo si que tiene que resultar impresionante.
Un abraazo

----------


## REEGE

Buen viajecito que nos has puesto en el foro... Sin duda unas grandes fotos de la montaña de tu zona... un abrazo y gracias por ellas!!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias amigos :Smile: 

En vivo os puedo asegurar que es impresionante, si me pierdo, ya sabéis dónde buscarme :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Fantástica manera de defender tu tierra, Sergi, y menudas imágenes que habeis colocado por aquí, estoy llegando a pensar que cuando programo alguna salida, la primera página que se debe mirar es el medio físico de embalses.net, y revisar si la zona, río o embalse está capturado bajo los objetivos fotográficos de los amigos foreros para de esa guisa tomar referencia del lugar que uno va a visitar...porque con reportajes como el que aquí habeis bordado hay suficiente material como para tener idea de la zona en concreto.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## REEGE

Maravilla desde un sitio que seguro a uno de nuestros mejores miembros le gustará ver...

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/23/2011...t-b590e66.html

Fuente:yahoo.es noticias

----------


## Luján

Las agujas de Santa Agueda son una formación rocosa al sureste del Parque Natural del Desierto de Las Palmas. Se compone de varias colinas con aristas muy puntiagudas, fruto del buzamiento de los materiales arcillosos y la erosión diferencial.

En un paseo por alrededor pueden observarse estas vistas:

Las Agujas en sí


El valle hacia el norte


Subiendo por la cara noroeste


Bueno, esto sólo se ve si se va con mi Luna


Entre la calima, Castellón, a la izquierda, Benicassim


Benicassim


El sendero por la cara este


la cara noreste de las agujas

----------


## ben-amar

Bonita excursion y bonitas vistas, Lujan; muchas gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

Precioso sitio; ¡cómo crece Luna!
Gracias por la aportación y una excursión recomendable.
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Precioso sitio; ¡cómo crece Luna!
> Gracias por la aportación y una excursión recomendable.
> Un saludo


Ya te digo que crece, 12.2Kg ayer que la llevamos a la veterinaria. La pobre tiene un poco de bronquitis y unos eczemas en la panza. Ah! y le faltan dos dientes.... se está haciendo mayor  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Imágenes aéreas de algunos lugares:

Mallorca, esquina NE (no conozco el nombre de la bahía):



Nápoles:


el Vesubio:


La porción de pizza en el aeropuerto de Bari:

----------


## ben-amar

Bonitas fotos, no se puede pedir mas a traves de los cristales del avion.
¿que aproveche!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Algunas imágenes del Volcán de Montsacopa, en Olot.



Una de las subidas al volcán


El cráter




La ciudad de Olot


Así se te queda la cara cuando ves correr libremente a los conejos :Big Grin: 


Os dejo un enlace dónde explica bastante bien los volcanes de la ciudad http://www.turismeolot.com/es_46_i.htm

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bueno, como dice el título de este mensaje, otra nueva tira de fotografías para que comentéis un poco. Y quiero iniciar mi participación en este hilo con unas fotos del pico de la Sierra de la Sagra. Es el pico mas alto de la cordillera Bética (2383 m) descartando a sierra Nevada. Se trata de un enorme cerro en Granada con forma de barca boca abajo. Espero que os gusten.

El Cerro:


Un pequeño arroyo:




Un Arbol:






Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, como dice el título de este mensaje, otra nueva tira de fotografías para que comentéis un poco. Y quiero iniciar mi participación en este hilo con unas fotos del pico de la Sierra de la Sagra. Es el pico mas alto de la cordillera Bética (2383 m) descartando a sierra Nevada. Se trata de un enorme cerro en Granada con forma de barca boca abajo. Espero que os gusten.
> 
> El Cerro:
> [...]
> Un Arbol:
> 
> [...]
> Saludos


Eso no es un árbol. Es un pino.  :Wink: 

Y si no me equivoco, un pino piñonero. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

> Bueno, como dice el título de este mensaje, otra nueva tira de fotografías para que comentéis un poco. Y quiero iniciar mi participación en este hilo con unas fotos del pico de la Sierra de la Sagra. Es el pico mas alto de la cordillera Bética (2383 m) descartando a sierra Nevada. Se trata de un enorme cerro en Granada con forma de barca boca abajo. Espero que os gusten.
> 
> ....
> 
> Un Arbol:
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> Saludos


Me parece que Sierra Nevada está en la cordillera Penibética y no en la Bética; al menos cuando yo estudiaba geografía de España "in illo tempore"; ahora lo pueden haber cambiado, el monte no, supongo, sino la deominación.




> Eso no es un árbol. Es un pino. 
> 
> Y si no me equivoco, un pino piñonero.


Árbol y pino piñonero, al mismo tiempo, que lo general no está reñido con lo particular.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos :Smile: 

Este sábado me tocó visitar, ya que mis hijos aún no habian estado, la emblemática montaña y el Santuario de la Virgen de Montserrat. Aquí os dejo algunas fotos.













El funicular que sube a la montaña

----------


## sergi1907

El cremallera




El Monasterio


Desde lo alto, después de subir en el cremallera












Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Precioso reportaje el que nos has pueto Sergi, gracias por las fotos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Es un reportaje precioso, he visto la sierra desde la carretera y ya se la ve espectacular  :Smile: 
Un abrazo

----------


## Los terrines

Precioso reportaje sergi1907, que me ha traído muy agradables recuerdos, ya que subí siendo un adolescente, hace más de 40 años.

Muchas gracias y un cordial saludo.

----------


## Luján

Creo recordar que ya os puse algunas imágenes de un recorrido por los alrededores del embalse de Ulldecona, en la Tinença de Benifassà, Castellón.

Pues bien, aquí van las de otro recorrido cercano, también por el Parque Natural de la Tinença de Benifassà, pero algo más al noroeste.

Partiendo de Fredes, se puede hacer una sencilla ruta hacia el Portell de l'Infern, un collado de impresionantes paredes calizas, por la que se pueden observar maravillosos paisajes, preciosa flora y fascinante fauna.

Según la historia, en estas escarpadas rocas de la Tinença, se refugiaron los  últimos moros antes de ser expulsados de la Península por Felipe II en  el siglo XVII.

La leyenda cuenta que en estos dominios  existió un castillo con 100 habitaciones en el que residía un rico noble  que había hecho un pacto con el diablo, siendo una de las habitaciones  la puerta de acceso a donde el noble guardaba sus riquezas, en el  infierno. El noble estaba enamorado de una joven con la que se casó y a  la que llevó a su castillo, tras lo cual una prima de la joven, muy  comprometida con la iglesia, decidió santiguar todas y cada una de las  habitaciones del castillo al ver que no tenían hijos. Al abrir la que  daba acceso al infierno, el castillo se derrumbó, como le había dicho el  diablo al noble que pasaría, dejando el paisaje que podemos observar  ahora en esta ruta.


En realidad, el paisaje del Portell  de l’Infern ha sido labrado por el agua y el viento durante millones de  años, consiguiendo unas paredes casi verticales que cortan la  respiración. Además, durante el paseo, es fácil encontrar cabras  salvajes o disfrutar del majestuoso vuelo de las aves rapaces.


El  camino discurre entre árboles al principio, y a la sombra de las rocas  después, lo cual lo convierte en un recorrido perfecto para realizar en  verano. Por si esto fuera poco, el agua que se filtra por las rocas y  que gotea por las paredes contribuye a refrescar el ambiente.




La  ruta que seguimos (unos seis kilómetros) esta vez parte de y retorna a  Fredes, un pueblo al que se llega por la carretera CV-105 de La Sènia a  Morella, pasado el embalse de Ulldecona y antes de llegar al desvío a La  Pobla de Benifassà, parte hacia la derecha la carretera CV-106 que  lleva al Monasterio de Santa María de Benifassà y posteriormente a  Fredes.


En la parte baja de este pueblo podemos  encontrar la señal roja que indica la planta y el perfil de un recorrido  habilitado por el Parque Natural de la Tinença de Benifassà y del que  tan sólo haremos un tramo. En general, el recorrido entero está, como  todos los de Parques Naturales de la Comunidad Valenciana, bien  señalizado, y no hay pérdida.


La primera parte de  recorrido (kilómetro y medio) es en suave ascenso, hasta llegar a la  cornisa de la Serra de Fredes, tras esto, comienza un vertiginoso  descenso de 1500m de longitud (en los que se descienden 200m de altitud)  que lleva directamente hasta el Portell de l'Infern (y más allá, pero  aquí dimos la vuelta), pasando por una antigua masía y una zona en la  que se puede oir el eco de nuestras voces.


El recorrido  está rodeado en múltiples zonas por microrreservas de flora, aparte de  ser ZEPA , LIC y Parque Natural, por lo que cuidar de él es un deber de  todos los que lo transitamos.


La vuelta se hace por el  mismo camino, siendo una dura subida lo que antes era bajada y suave  descenso el tramo final hasta Fredes.


El camino




Algo de flora


Algo de Fauna






Paisajes






Más en el siguiente...

----------


## Luján

algunas fotos más:

Formaciones kársticas




Panorámicas

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas para un recorrido fantastico. Unas vistas impresionantes, gracias Lujan.
Un abrazo

----------


## Los terrines

Preciosas imágenes, Luján; me han gustado muchísimo, sobre todo las panorámicas.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Excelentes fotos tanto las de Sergi como las de Luján que muestran dos lugares preciosos. Las he visto porque voy a poner un reportaje sobre el cañón del río Lobos en la provincia de Soria. Desde San Leonardo de Yagüe sale una carretera en dirección al pueblo de Uces y a unos 12 kilómetros está el mirador de la Galiana desde donde se tiene una buena vista del final del cañón. Para el que quiera saber algo más de éste parque natural os pongo un enlace: 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_...R%C3%ADo_Lobos

El día que fuí coincidió con la festividad de San Bartolomé, 24 de agosto, y había mucha gente de romería ya que en el interior se encuentra una ermita con esa advocación además de a la Virgen de la Salud.
Las he dividido en partes: el mirador, el cañon, la cueva, la ermita y el mercadillo. Las iré subiendo poco a poco, a velocidad imageshack.

Las primeras del mirador.

----------


## perdiguera

El cañón es muy largo y sólo tiene una parte accesible al automóvil: hasta las cercanías de la ermita.
Como digo había mucha gente ya que la romería es muy popular.
Estas son fotos de las formaciones rocosas que se pueden ver, lástima de los tenderetes del mercadillo.

----------


## perdiguera



----------


## perdiguera

La cueva Grande es una hoquedad en la roca de grandes dimensines como podréis comprobar en la foto.

----------


## REEGE

Como tienes que haber disfrutado por las fotos que nos estás colocando... Sin duda tenemos verdaderas maravillas en éste país!!
Muchas gracias amigo...

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que sí he disfrutado y he visto verdaderas maravillas, que no son tan conocidas, perdidas por esos pueblos españoles dejados de la mano de Dios.
Después de un reparador almuerzo, continúo con el cañón del río Lobos, ahora con la ermita de San Bartolomé.
Veréis el exterior y el interior éste después de la misa de la romería todavía con fieles dentro.

----------


## perdiguera

Aunque el mercadillo estaba por todas partes y se ve en distintas fotos, he querido poneros dos de ellas para, en una, mostraros un puesto de hierbas naturales, regentado por un Sr. de Jaén que fué el que nos informó de la romería y que él venía cada año,desde hacía más de diez, desde un pueblo de Jaén hasta aquí a vender sus remedios. Me pareció alucinante.
En la otra podréis ver parte de la instalación del mercadillo y su variedad de puestos. En uno de ellos de cerámica de barro común compré un juego de queimada a bastante buen precio; ya veremos cómo se comporta´





Con esto se acaba el reportaje sobre el cañón; aún falta el del río Lobos y bastantes más.

----------


## FEDE

Otro estupendo reportaje Tocayo, se ve que has difrutado estos días por las fotos que nos muestras, yo me alegro, muchas gracias.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

*Un montañero descubre un perro en la cima del Kilimanjaro*

 Varios científicos se han cuestionado, por el gélido frío que hace a esas alturas, no sólo cómo pudo ascender el animal, sino de qué modo logró sobrevivir.

La noticia al completo:

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...limanjaro.html

Alucinante.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos del Parque Natural en la zona del embalse de Margalef.













Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Estupendas fotos Sergi y bonito paraje, gracias por las fotos.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Galán

En el pais de los gabachos:

Hola foreros saludos, mando el curro y demas zarandonjas al car....jo y os pongo unas fotos de ( Les Grottes des Grandes Canalettes ) osea en cristiano La gruta de las Grandes Canaletas, Escursión que realice este pasado dia 24 de Septiembre por mediación de unos compis, son unas 64 fotos no todas se podran poner, empezare por la localidad donde están situadas que es el pueblo de Villefranche des Conflent, como digo en el pais vecino, ( la verdad me encanto).

vamos con las primeras, son de dicha localidad, pueblo amurallado,todo de piedra y armagasa, segun la señora guia es por temor ala posible reconquista por parte de los Catalanes de la epoca ( alla por el reinado de Berenguer IV mas o menos) por ese miedo un señor general gabacho, construllo infinidad de fortalezas y pueblos fortificados en previsión de dicha posible reconquista.

















detalle de las canales que corren por la calles


preparo mas y las pongo a la vista.

saludo foreros/as

----------


## perdiguera

Ese día estuve yo ahí también. Lástima de no coincidir en el pueblo.

----------


## Galán

Mas detalles de esas regueras en la calle, garantizo que era agua muy fria, meti la mano.









mi doña que queria salir en las foticos, ustedes perdonen.


Bueno tengo que poner mas amedida de imagen, continuare con la susdicha gruta, considero que el pueblo aunque bonito esta reportado.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches Galan, gracias por compartir el reportaje y esperamos las siguiente fotos copañero.

Se ve que el pueblo tiene encanto.
Un saludo.

----------


## Galán

Gracias:

Pero tengo una duda, que el reportaje es un poco amplio y no se si fraccionarlo y poner solo algunas fotos, espero que algun moderador me alecccione.

Bueno pongo otra tirada.

Este rio ( que dierón su nombre que no recuerdo)esta justo ala entrada








Indicador de la entrada:


Primera parte: receción y tienda de subenir:











Hasta aqui los preliminares, las siguientes, seran de la primera camara.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## Galán

Continuo:

















Para muestra Un Boton.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## Galán

Si es una lastima:

Como dices amigo Perdiguera, si es una lastima, seria un grato placer conocerte en persona, porsi aca la prosima está preparada, para la isla de buda, alla por las tierras de Serlli, donde este finde e estado en otra, que no viene al caso, por no ser tema del foro, lo dicho una lastima.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## Galán

Buenas noches:

continuamos con el tema que tenemos entre manos.
La sala blanca para mi gusto es la mas espectacular, por eso me esplalle con las foticos, descubierta en 1982,es una sala no muy grande pero yena de contrastes, en estalastitas y estalasmitas, de echo esta vallada para que no se toquen, en la foto de información se ve que la tome de lado y se aprecia dicha valla, al tema.















preparando otra tanda, si se hace pesado os ruego decirlo sin contenplaciones.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## Luján

De pesado nada.

Sigue, sigue.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Galán

Continuemos:



en esta foto, se aprecia el fondo azulado es un manantial,que brota de las paredes, de echo esta parte de la galeria es mas baja que las demas salas, por eso tienan unas bombas sacando agua con bolla para cuando sobrepasa el nivel estipulado.














bueno espero no cansar.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## perdiguera

Cuando te canses, sigue por favor, cada vez son mejores.

----------


## Galán

Voy por otra tanda.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## Galán

Otra mas.















cabio de sala.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## Galán

Estando por la zona y no hacercarte, es para darte bronca.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## FEDE

Estupendo reportaje Galán el que nos estás mostrando, me recuerda las cuevas de Nerja, muchas gracias por las fotos.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Galán

Esta sala, la llaman la Catedral son 54 metros de altura, en ella (la imajinación) esta la sagrada familia y monserrat representadas, en ella se hace un espectaculo de luces y sonido impresionante, Paparoti, Monserrat Caballe, Vanyelis con el tema del decubrimiento, ( la cartuja) y varios mas que no recuerdo.
esta catedral es el final de lo visitable, en la plataforma que asientan al publico, ( construida por el guia y demas) como digo es el final, segun las esplicaciones de este señor ( por cierto es el decubridor) la cueva tiene otra entrada, por otro lado de la montaña, se tardaria dos horas y media en yegar a este punto, sergun su esplicación dos y media mas dos y media serian cinco horas en efectuar dicho recorrido, mas las tres que tado el que suscribe, mucchas horas.
comentaros que este señor(de visabuelos de Figeres y Perpiñan) se llamo asimismo mula de carga, por el motivo que todo el material, para construir las pasarelas y demas fue trasportado por sus lomos.
Lo que observe fue que algunos pasos de galeris, esta perforados por la mano del hombre, lo que quiere decir que algunos pasos serian minusculos.

Pasemos al final.
















Bueno, despues de todo el frio que se pasa dentro, considero que merecio la pena.
con esto conclullo este reportaje, espero que sea del agrado de todos, y perdonar por la estensión.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## Galán

Fede gracias:

otra pendiente, mi hermano fue este verano, pero no le permitieron hacer foto, no se si sera este verano pero tengo ganas de visitarlas.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## FEDE

> Fede gracias:
> 
> otra pendiente, mi hermano fue este verano,* pero no le permitieron hacer foto*, no se si sera este verano pero tengo ganas de visitarlas.
> 
> Saludos foreros/as


Si que permiten hacer fotos Galán, lo que no permiten es que las hagas con flash.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que fotazos, Galán.
No veo esos paisajes desde que cuando tenía 6 años estuve en la Gruta de las Maravillas en Aracena.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos espectaculares Galán :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## Galán

Gracias Sergi:

Gracias Segi, como le comente a perdiguera, la prosima es a la isla de buda y deltaebre, tu que eres de la zona permitete darme algun consejo, gracias deantemano.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## perdiguera

> Estando por la zona y no acercarte, es para darte bronca.
> 
> Saludos foreros/as


Hola Galán:
No había terminado de ver tu reportaje hasta hoy y me ha gustado mucho. Gracias por mostrarnos la cueva y el pueblo.
No fuí a la cueva porque sólo estuve en el pueblo, a eso de las 13:00 h,  diez minutos, pues no tenía la intención de pararme ya que debía dormir a unos 450 Km de allí, también en territorio gabacho,  y como pudiste comprobar la carretera que lleva hasta Perpignan o Puigcerdà esta, en la parte francesa, de pena.
Claro que podría apuntarme al de la isla de Buda, sólo tendríamos que cuadrar agendas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

A la Isla de Buda y el resto del Delta puede que nos apuntemos nosotros también, según las fechas.

----------


## Galán

Aun tengo el estomago encojido:

Querrazon llevas Perdiguera, parecen carreteras delos años 60, curbas y mas curbas, y encima obras al regreso por Puigcerdá, donde comimos, cuando concrete fecha os lo comunico, la peña esta en la faena, ahora con el certamen de guitarra y el dia del socio estamos con el agua al cuello, son muchos puntos que concretar, lo dicho os lo comunico.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo algunas vistas desde las cumbres de Cerler, espero que os gusten.






Cuartel Militar, Centro de Instrucción de Alta Montaña, aquí pase muy buenos ratos durante mi servicio militar.












Ahora continuo con otras diez.

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo algunas tomadas desde el telesilla del amor, lo llaman así ya que es para dos personas y va muy despacio, además desde aquí la luna se ve más cerca.
















El pico del aneto.




Ahora continuo con otras diez.

----------


## FEDE

Continuo con más vistas.




















Ahora continuo con otras diez.

----------


## FEDE

Continuo.




















Bueno pues es todo, creo qué con lo que os he mostrado os podéis imaginar la zona, espero que haya sido de vuestro agrado, saludos.

----------


## Galán

No lo entiendo.

No entiendo con lo que tenemos en este pais, y nos vamos a recorrer otros lugares.
Fede precioso reportaje, ese riachuelo me encanta, esos cantos, ese tan cristalina precioso, gran reportaje gracias.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## perdiguera

> No lo entiendo.
> 
> No entiendo con lo que tenemos en este pais, y nos vamos a recorrer otros lugares.
> Fede precioso reportaje, ese riachuelo me encanta, esos cantos, ese tan cristalina precioso, gran reportaje gracias.
> 
> Saludos foreros/as


Este país tiene historia, cultura, geografía, gastronomía y agua como pocos, el agua poca claro, solo le sobran la mitad de los políticos, sus asesores y chupopteros correspondientes. No lo cambio por ningún otro.

----------


## REEGE

Algunas de las fotos son tomadas desde un mirador de los Montes de Toledo, sitio fantástico para disfrutar...
Un saludo y espero que os gusten.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Acabo de conocer esta peñasco canario:


Fuente: http://www.tagaragunche.com/Image/albums/37/541.jpg

Vaya pedrolaco el Roque de Agando  :EEK!: 

Sólo de verlo se le tienen que quitar las ganas a uno de subir a ese bicho, capaz que tenga escaladas de grado 7 o hasta superior incluso  :EEK!: , de grado 6 estoy seguro que las tiene... sólo hay que verlo, y de grado V seguro que no baja en toda la ruta.

Vamos que, el que pretenda subir ahí arriba, ya puede ir bien cargado de friends, clavos, fisureros, porque falta le van a hacer  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Supongo que junto al Naranjo de Bulnes y algunos montes de Pirineos, será de lo mejorcito que se puede encontrar de escalada en toda España.

----------


## Luján

Yo de escalada no sé mucho, pero lo que sí sé es que los pitones fonolíticos son relativamente fáciles de escalar, pues pese a su verticalidad la roca es mucho más rugosa que las calizas que se pueden encontrar en el Pirineo, por lo que es mucho más fácil agarrarse con manos y pies.

En Canarias puedes encontrar unos cuantos sitios similares o mayores con dificultades y vistas también similares: Roque Nublo, Roque Bentayga o Risco Blanco, todos ellos en Gran Canaria, por poner tres ejemplos.


Por cierto, que un pitón es una intrusión magmática que no ha llegado a alcanzar la superficie, y que por tanto se ha enfriado lentamente, ganando dureza y resistencia, por lo que la erosión le hace menos daño. Es una estructura, por tanto, plutónica. Risco Blanco tiene la misma formación, mientras que el Roque Nublo y el Bentayga se supone que fueron parte de los canales que alimentaron el estratovolcán Roque Nublo que existió en Gran Canaria, antes de que colapsara para formar la caldera que hoy es el NE, principalmente, de la isla.

----------


## Luján

Navarra es una tierra llena de contrastes. Podemos pasar de estar un bajo un cielo despejado en las desérticas Bardenas Reales o enterrado en nieve hasta medio muslo en Roncesvalles.

Aquí van unas imágenes:

Las Bardenas:






Parte del Campo de bombardeo que el ejército del aire tiene en la zona.








El emblema de Las Bardenas: El Castildetierra


Entre las Bardenas y Roncesvalles podemos encontrarnos con otro tipo de paisaje. Los valle fluviales. Los ríos son capaces de labrar cañones espectaculares y, como prueba, tenemos las foces, como la de Lumbier.

----------


## Luján

La foz de Lumbier es un cerrado cañón que ha labrado el río Irati poco antes de desembocar en el rio Aragón, y es un lugar ideal para observar aves rapaces.

----------


## Luján

Ya más al norte, está Roncesvalles. El lunes estaba nevando, y la nieve caída cubría fácilmente hasta por encima de la rodilla.

La perra se lo pasó en grande.

----------


## Luján

más

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante Luján... anda que no habrás disfrutado... menudo cocktail, ese terreno de las bárdenas, ese trocito de Irati y la nieve de Roncesvalles!!
Que lujazo de paseos os habréis dado y la perra si que tiene que haber disfrutado.
Cada sitio tiene su peculiar belleza pero sin duda me quedo con ese Irati...
Me hablaron en un curso en Zaragoza de las muchas cosas que esconde... un paraíso, no??
Muchas gracias por las fotos y que paséis una muy buena noche amigo.

----------


## Luján

> Impresionante Luján... anda que no habrás disfrutado... menudo cocktail, ese terreno de las bárdenas, ese trocito de Irati y la nieve de Roncesvalles!!
> Que lujazo de paseos os habréis dado y la perra si que tiene que haber disfrutado.
> Cada sitio tiene su peculiar belleza pero sin duda me quedo con ese Irati...
> Me hablaron en un curso en Zaragoza de las muchas cosas que esconde... un paraíso, no??
> Muchas gracias por las fotos y que paséis una muy buena noche amigo.


El Irati es un río muy característico. Aguas arriba del embalse de Itoiz se encuentra la Selva de Irati, una zona que aún no he visitado, pero que parece ser preciosa.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. No había visto esas fotos Luján. Muchas gracias por ponerlas, y muy bonitas. Parece un paisaje de esos que salen en las películas, aquí esa cantidad de nieve nunca la he visto... A lo mejor por las sierras de Caravaca........

Y he preparado un reportaje sobre el Cabezo de San Agustín, en mi pueblo. Espero que os gusten:

Antes de la subida:




A pie del cerro, después de pasar la puerta de entrada (cierran el paso por la noche):


En mitad de la cuesta, que duro fue, y eso que iba a pie, pero la bajada en bicicleta...:



A mitad, subiendo ya montado, mirando abajo:


En el primer mirador que te encuentras subiendo a la cumbre:






Y ya en el mirador de arriba del todo (Cumbre):
El puente del río Quipar que se encuentra al lado de las ruinas de Begastri:



Y con estas he terminado la primera parte, que de fotografías tomadas en el verano pasado. Ahora pondré unas fotos pero de hace un mes, en las que sale la cumbre (en el mismo sitio de la última foto)

Sigo en el siguiente mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

La cima, con la bici:


Caravaca y Cehegín:


Cerro gordo al centro, Peña Rubia de Caravaca a la izquierda, y Sierra del Buitre a la derecha:


Peña Rubia de Cehegín:


Sin zoom:


Puente en el Rio Quipar:


Caseta del "observatorio" Astronómico:


Bajando de la cumbre:


Puente en el río Quipar y ruinas de Begastri, a la izquierda:


Bajando de la cumbre: 


Disculpad la calidad de algunas fotos, pero a contraluz...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Sigo:
Parando en el otro pico, este es mas bajo:




El pico principal:


Después de la bajada, casi a pie de el cerro, la pequeña subestación de Cehegín (se oia perfectamente desde donde estaba el sonido del gran transformador que allí había, los 50hz. Es de 66kv a 20kv):





Siguiendo:


Las sierras de Caravaca:


Y termino el reportaje con un par de panorámicas:
Mirando a Calasparra y a Bullas:
Clic para verla en tamaño completo



Y desde la cumbre:
Clic para verla en tamaño completo


P.D.: Haced clic para ver las panorámicas, ya que no se pueden ver bien en el foro, les falta un trozo 

Un saludo y espero que os haya gustado.
Juanjo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya si se pueden ver bien.
Al final del mensaje hay una barra, con la que puedes desplazarlo hacia la derecha y ver las fotos completas.

Por cierto, muy buenas. Parece que Cehegín está metido ahí en un agujero, rodeado de montañas por todos lados.
Y hay que estar bien en forma para subir en bici por ahí... No habría echado tiempo yo...

----------


## ben-amar

Un reportaje muy bueno; debe ser un espectaculo el amanecer/atardecer en esos altos.
¡un buen paseito en bici!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ya conocéis mi viaje a Granada a principio de este mes, ahora voy a poner la subida a Sierra Nevada, empezaré de abajo hacia arriba.
Espero que os guste.
Esta primera foto es del embalse de Canales desde las primeras estribaciones.











Seguiré...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Frfmfrfm, mientras no cuelgas el resto del reportaje, que esta muy bien, os dejo a todos un reportaje de la Peña Rubia de Cehegín. Hoy mi instituto ha programado para 2º de la ESO una subida a la Peña Rubia, una pequeña montaña de la que ya os hablado alguna vez pero ahora os hablo con mas detalle de ella y os dejaré las fotos que he realizado hoy.

*Peña Rubia de Cehegín*


La Peña Rubia es un macizo carismático que se encuentra al Suroeste del término municipal de Cehegín (Murcia). Es un gran peñasco de tierra caliza. En su frente más escarpado, podemos encontrar un conjunto de cuevas con pinturas rupestres y yacimientos arqueológicos. Algunas de estas cuevas reciben los siguientes nombres: Cueva de la Concha, del Humo y de las Palomas. En la actualidad ninguna de estas cuevas son visitables.




*Cueva de las Conchas*


Con una orientación Noroeste y a una altitud de 660 m.s.n.m., se trata de una diaclasa natural de notable desarrollo longitudinal, con una anchura media de 1,2 m. Las pinturas se localizan en un único panel, a unos 10 m de la entrada de la cueva y a 1 m de altura respecto al suelo de la misma.
El estado de conservación de las pinturas no es bueno ya que, motivado en parte por ser la cueva más fácilmente accesible de las que integran el conjunto, ha sido objeto de un importante deterioro antrópico, concretado en varios graffitis que cubren las representaciones. Además, algunos descamados en la pintura han afectado a otras figuraciones, aunque en menor medida.




*Cueva del Humo*


Comunicada con la Cueva de las Conchas a través de un estrecho corredor, no es más que la prolongación superior de ésta. Presenta la misma orientación Noroeste que aquella y una altitud de 675 m.s.n.m. Las pinturas se sitúan en la entrada de la cavidad, a una altura de 1,60 m respecto al suelo.




*Cuevas de las Palomas*


Pintura rupestre(cueva de las palomas)
Con una altitud de 665 m.s.n.m. y una orientación Norte, se trata de una cavidad natural de complejo desarrollo kárstico que ha dado lugar a la formación de diversas salas, todas ellas angostas, a las que se accede a través de un estrecho pasillo de apenas 0,80 m de ancho y 1 m de altura.
Dada la dificultad de acceso que presenta la cueva, el estado de conservación de las pinturas es, en general, bueno. Aún así, procesos de descamación de la pintura han afectado a casi todos los motivos, con especial incidencia en los paneles 2 y 3.



Las pinturas rupestres encontradas en esta montaña fueron declaradas Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la UNESCO en diciembre de 1998, junto con las del resto de la Región de Murcia y del arco levantino de la Península Ibérica.

Fuente: Wikipedia

Y ahora os dejo las foto en orden en que las he hecho, conforme avanzaba la subida:

Entre almendros en flor:


A pie de la montaña:


Balsa de Riego:


La cantera:


Agua y Cehegín:


Avanzando:


Sierra del Quipar y almendros:


Cantera desde otro punto:


Camino y Sierra del Quipar:


Ya donde empieza el camino que se suele usar para subir en coche, está por detrás de la montaña. Excavaciones en otra cantera mas pequeña:


Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

En subiendo a la cima, aquí ya se ve el repetidor que se ve desde abajo:


Antenas:


Cehegín:


Cabezo de San Agustín y al fondo sierras de Cieza y Calasparra




Si os fijáis bien, podréis ver el embalse del Argos


La otra antena:


Desde el punto mas alto:




Termino en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Cehegín:




Cantera o sierra de la Puerta (como lo queráis llamar jeje)


Al otro lado, Sierra de Mojantes a la izquierda (a la derecha de esta se podía ver la Sagra pero en la foto no se aprecia bien) y la sierra del Gabilan:


Sierras de Caravaca:


De izquierda a derecha: Peña Rubia, pero de Caravaca jeje, Cerro Gordo y pico del Buitre:


Panorámica de Cehegín:


Comenzando la Bajada:


Algo de Fauna: Procesionaria del Pino bajando a la altura de la Cantera (no bajamos por el mismo sitio que subimos, sino que bajamos por la cantera, no al lado):


Y la última, de las paredes que había en la Cantera:



Espero que os haya gustado y hasta el próximo reportaje.
Un saludo cordial

----------


## embalses al 100%

Menudo reportaje Juanjo O_O.
Anda que han dejado la montaña bonita con la cantera...
¿Y eso de la penúltima foto, son orugas?

----------


## ceheginero joven

Es un tipo de gusano: La procesionaria del pino, hay que leer el texto de antes de la foto jaja
Se crian en una especia de telarañas en el pino:



Y cuando bajan, todas van en fila buscando la comida, de ahí el nombre. Mi maestro de naturales me ha explicado que si hicieramos que la primera procesionaria fuera detras de la última (formando un "circuito Cerrado") podrían tirarse toda su vida dando vueltas en circulo, curioso:


Y me ha dicho mi tia que si te cae en algun lado de la piel te hace sarpullido, etc...

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si yo me lo he leido¬¬, lo que pasa es que creía que era una especie de raíz o algo así.
No había caido que fuese un gusano. Pues anda que no es feo ni nada.
Aunque toene que ser interesante hacer ese experimento del círculo, que dices.
Aunque también me gustaría ver alguna vez una fila.
Esto es fascinante.

----------


## ben-amar

> Si yo me lo he leido¬¬, lo que pasa es que creía que era una especie de raíz o algo así.
> No había caido que fuese un gusano. Pues anda que no es feo ni nada.
> Aunque toene que ser interesante hacer ese experimento del círculo, que dices.
> Aunque también me gustaría ver alguna vez una fila.
> Esto es fascinante.


Ese bichejo es así porque se mimetiza con la corteza de los pinos y el suelo por donde anda anda, entre las agujas de los arboles que caen al suelo.
Son motivo tambien de una especie de conjuntivitis entre algunas personas. 
Para verlas, espera a que entre un poco el buen tiempo y veras.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ese bichejo es así porque se mimetiza con la corteza de los pinos y el suelo por donde anda anda, entre las agujas de los arboles que caen al suelo.
> Son motivo tambien de una especie de conjuntivitis entre algunas personas. 
> *Para verlas, espera a que entre un poco el buen tiempo y veras*.


¿En serio?  Yo pensaba que este invierno con tanta agua no se iba a acabar nunca..
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
no te enfades  :Wink:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonito reportaje y buen pateo has dado ceheginero joven .
Las procesionarias son bastante peligrosas cuando te rozas con los vellos de dicha oruga te salen urticarias.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Ese bichejo es así porque se mimetiza con la corteza de los pinos y el suelo por donde anda anda, entre las agujas de los arboles que caen al suelo.
> Son motivo tambien de una especie de conjuntivitis entre algunas personas. 
> Para verlas, espera a que entre un poco el buen tiempo y veras.


El sarpullido/conjuntivitis se debe a que sus pelos tienen sustancias urticantes, así que mejor no tocarlas.

Eso sí, si las véis...

¡¡¡APLASTADLAS!!!

Son una grave plaga de los pinares europeos, principalmente los españoles, por el clima. Tanto que llegan a matar a los pinos donde crean sus nidos. Es terrorífico ver cómo está la zona de levante plagada de estos bichos. Hasta 15 nidos por pino he llegado a contar en algunas zonas.

Lamentablemente, son bichos muy resistentes, que pueden sobrevivir a inviernos muy fríos dentro de los capullos en sus nidos, esperando a que mejore el tiempo y, si las condiciones son óptimas (como aquí estos últimos años), son capaces de tener dos generaciones en una estación seca.

Son bastante resistente a los fitosanitarios, aparte de estar tan extendidas que su uso resultaría extremadamente caro y dañino para el resto de animales. La mejor forma de acabar con la plaga es recoger los nidos en invierno y quemarlos, pero nunca he visto que se haga.

----------


## frfmfrfm

A partir de aquí me salgo de la carretera habitual por la que todo el mundo sube al pico del  Veleta, la verdad que por pura casualidad al ver pasar dos vehículos y mi espíritu aventurero me llevo a seguirlo je, je, al final llego al Veleta pero por otra cara muy poca transitada.  











Un saludo a todos y seguiré.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> El sarpullido/conjuntivitis se debe a que sus pelos tienen sustancias urticantes, así que mejor no tocarlas.
> 
> *Eso sí, si las véis...
> 
> ¡¡¡APLASTADLAS!!!*
> 
> Son una grave plaga de los pinares europeos, principalmente los españoles, por el clima. Tanto que llegan a matar a los pinos donde crean sus nidos. Es terrorífico ver cómo está la zona de levante plagada de estos bichos. Hasta 15 nidos por pino he llegado a contar en algunas zonas.
> 
> Lamentablemente, son bichos muy resistentes, que pueden sobrevivir a inviernos muy fríos dentro de los capullos en sus nidos, esperando a que mejore el tiempo y, si las condiciones son óptimas (como aquí estos últimos años), son capaces de tener dos generaciones en una estación seca.
> ...


Jaja, si me ve el maestro pisar algun bicho de esos me pone una Amonestación jeje. Nos dijeron que no las pisaramos. En la huerta de mi tia (mitad secano, mitad regadío) hay algunos pinos, de 6 o 7 que hay, solo he visto un nido, en el pino mas grande. 

Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Esos "bichitos" los ví yo la primera vez en el Embalse de la Bolera... Iban uno tras otro por un camino y calculo que serían unos 3 metros de gusanos!!
Me arrepiento de no haberles "machacado" ya que como dice Luján, son una plaga...
Éstos días atras en la poda del Fresnedas, quemamos unos 3 nidos que había en los pinos más pequeños y seguro que los pinos lo agradecerán.
Un saludo y bonitas fotos las de Sierra Nevada tambien.

----------


## frfmfrfm

A la altitud de 2000 m  estabamos a - 6 grados, entiendo que puede ser un poco pesado pero a mayor altitud ira saliendo fotos mejores.
 Seguiré..

----------


## frfmfrfm

Seguiré... :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

En la ultima foto se puede ver que está nevando.











Un saludo y seguiré :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Seguiré..

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por las fotos... como recuerdo mi último viaje allí, aunque apenas tenía nieve!!!
Así da gusto verla.
Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos estupendas, Sierra Nevada cubierta de nieve (aunque menos que otros años) y esperanza de varios embalses, jeje
Gracias por estas magnificas imagenes.
Un abrazo

----------


## jlois

Fantástico reportaje , amigo Francisco. Me ha encantado ese despliegue de imágenes de verdadera montaña. ha sido genial sin duda alguna. Felicitarte por ello y esperemos, como bien dice Ben-Amar, que esa nieve por poca que sea, la dé un respiro a los embalses de las cercanías.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias compañeros seguiré poniendo unas pocas todavía, desde luego son casi las últimas pero  también tengo un pequeño vídeo en la cima del veleta.
Voy poco a poco ya que de tiempo ando escaso y son muchas fotos.
Las fotos son algunas muy bonita pero no refleja el sitio ni mucho menos, en vivo es increíble y eso que he ido bastantes veces, ya comente que Granada en invierno es una de mis ciudades preferidas.
Un abrazo a todos que sois los mejores.

----------


## Los terrines

La verdad es que el reportaje es impresionante, frfmfrfm, muchísimas gracias por subirlo.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

En la primera foto se puede observar que la temperatura en esos momentos -8´5 grados.
Seguiré...
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Muy buenas fotos Frfmfrfm... que envidia da ver la nieve!!!
Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

La tercera foto simplemente una postal!!! Me encanta Sierra Nevada... No se te acaban las fotos...jejeje

----------


## frfmfrfm

Quiero recordar que la última foto es la que normalmente  se ve al principio en la entrada de la estación de esquí, como ya os comente entre por una ruta distinta a la que normalmente utiliza todo el mundo, no pude contener en aquellos momentos mi espíritu aventurero, je,je.











Bueno, también me queda un pequeño vídeo al pie del Veleta que ya lo subiré.
Gracias compañero por vuestra paciencia.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, ahora sí acabo con este vídeo el reportaje de Sierra Nevada, espero que hayáis disfrutado con el.
Este vídeo esta realizado al pié de El Veleta que es la cuarta cumbre más alta de España.




Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Buen video para finalizar tu excursión por sierra nevada!!! Y encima nevando...jejeje Pasarías mucho frío amigo mio!!
Muchas gracias por enseñarnos a todos tu viaje.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañero Reege estaba triritandoooo cuando realizaba el vídeo, el termómetro del coche marcaba - 8,5 grados y yo que soy de Sevilla no lo llevo muuu bien, pero hay estaba el tío cámara en mano, aquello es precioso la verdad y más a nosotros que nos gusta la naturaleza.
Bueno, un abrazo amigo.

----------


## Luján

El Desert de Les Palmes es un Parque Natural situado en la provincia de Castellón, a caballo entre Benicassim, Cabanes, La Pobla Tornesa, Borriol y Castellón de la Plana.

Pese a que el nombre pueda hacer referencia a un lugar inhóspito, desabitado y carente de vegetación tan sólo el segundo de estos adjetivos es algo cierto, pues en este caso, desierto es como los Carmelitas llaman a un lugar apartado para la oración y la meditación. Tanto es así que posiblemente sea el lugar rural con mayor número de ermitas o lugares religiosos por kilómetro cuadrado de España. Pero de inhóspito y carente de vegetación no tiene nada.


Hace ya unos mensajes puse un paseo por Las Agujas de Santa Águeda, límite oriental del Parque. Hoy tocan algunas del pleno centro del mismo. Una ruta que parte del Centro de Información y llega al Pico del Bartolo, cima del Parque, con 729msnm, volviendo al Centro de Información por otro camino.

Algunas imágenes:

Comenzando la ascensión, el Grao de Castellón. Lástima de la calima/bruma


El camino nos lleva por medio del sotobosque


un detalle de alguna flor de un arbusto, cuyo nombre desconozco, pero tiene similitudes con el romero y la lavanda.


Un nido de procesionaria, lamentablemente, había alguno que otro; afortunadamente, no muchos.


Tras subir la primera cresta (Cantal Gros, 698.7msnm) se pueden ver estas imágenes, al sureste


y al noreste. Esos cuchillos son las Agulles de Santa Águeda.


A medio camino entre el Cantal Gros y el Bartolo, mirnado hacia el Cantal Gros


y hacia el Bartolo. Parece una estación de la NASA


Otras vistas del Bartolo entre la niebla


y de la Cruz del Bartolo y otras antenas de repetidores


[continúa]

----------


## Luján

Finalizo con las siguientes imágenes

Un primer plano de la Cruz del Bartolo


El Bartolo seguía entre la niebla


Que nos pasaba a menos de 18m, que es la altura de la cruz


La niebla nos presentaba imágenes tan curiosas como ésta


Aquí se ve la antena anterior totalmente despejada. Al final la niebla levantó


En la cima conviven la antigüedad y la mordenidad. La ermita de San Miguel, nombre original del monte, junto a un vértice geodésico de la red nacional y los repetidores


Ya de bajada, se puede ver el convento antiguo en ruinas


Desde el camino del Castillo de Montornés, alguna presa, en desuso se observa


En primer plano, el sotobosque que ha crecido dentro de las murallas del castillo de Montornés y una vista del parque hacia el sur. Lásitma de atmósfera


Las presas son dos

----------


## sergi1907

Una zona preciosa.

Una curiosa imagen la de la ermita con el repetidor, podían haberlo puesto en otro sitio más apartado, y esas dos pequeñas presas debían ser de otra época en que acompañaran las lluvias bastante más que ahora.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Luján, preciosa la ruta que nos has enseñado de toda esa zona norte de la comunidad valenciana.
Muy curiosa esa cruz que ya nos pusiste en el Que será??
Un saludo y anda que no disfrutará nada "tu leona", eh?? jejeje

----------


## Luján

> Gracias Luján, preciosa la ruta que nos has enseñado de toda esa zona norte de la comunidad valenciana.
> Muy curiosa esa cruz que ya nos pusiste en el Que será??
> Un saludo y anda que no disfrutará nada "tu leona", eh?? jejeje


Como una enana. Se lo pasa pipa cuando salimos de paseo. Si nosotros hacemos unos 7Km, ella hace como 21, de tanto ir y venir.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Ayer nos dimos un paseo por una parque del Parque Natural del Deser de les Palmes que nos quedaba por ver: El camino hacia el Castillo de Miravet, del que pondré fotos en el hilo de castillos.

También visitamos, aprovechando que había caido "algo" de nieve, los alrededores del techo de Castellón: El Pic Penyagolosa. Concretamente, el monasterio/refugio de montaña/centro de intertretación de Sant Joan de Penyagolosa.

Aquí tenéis algunas imágenes.

El principio del camino es un ascenso por pista forestal


Otro punto de vista de Las Agulles de Santa Águeda, que ya hemos visto en este hilo desde muy cerca y desde la zona del Bartolo


La parte alta, cerca del castillo se convierte en una estrecha, pero preciosa senda


Ya de vuelta, nos encontramos de nuevo, hacia el sur, con preciosas vistas del Parque Natural


La ruta comienza y termina en la Font del Perelló


Donde Luna decidió darse un chapuzón, quizás para refrescarse del no tan intenso calor sentido




La zona está preparada con mesas y un curioso arreglo para el pequeño caudal de la fuente




Luna se decidió a intentar que la fuente manara un poco más abajo de lo que lo hace actualmente y, de paso, refrescarse las ideas


Continúo en los siguientes mensajes, donde mostraré algunas imágenes del remanente de nieve que queda por los alrededores del Penyagolosa, a donde nos dirigimos tras comer en este merendero.

----------


## Luján

Aquí van las imágenes del interior. Había bastante nieve para la que esperábamos. En algunos lugares cubría por encima del tobillo.



Luna, redescubriendo eso tan blanco y tan frío que conoció en los pirineos


No quería perder detalle. Un ruido de cualquier cosa y presta a poner la mirada fija




Un ejemplo de cómo estaba la zona. Transitable con todoterreno o con nuestro "casino" (casi todoterreno), pero con cuidado en las zonas donde la nieve hacía bulto


No sólo la perra se lo pasó bien, evidentemente


Sólo 6 imágenes, para poner otras 6 en el siguiente.

----------


## Luján

Aquí van las últimas fotos de Sant Joan de Penyagolosa y alrededores.

Estaba fría, pero rica


Es curioso lo mucho que le encantan a Luna las bolas o bloques de nieve. Total, para destrozarlos


Aún quedaba nieve fundiéndose en los tejados de Sant Joan de Penyagolosa


Una vista muy particular de Luna, pasándoselo pipa


Junto al centro de interpretación hay una réplica de las carboneras que se montaban antiguamente


Para finalizar, una maqueta del Parque Natural del Penyagolosa y alrededores, junto al Centro de Interpretación del Parque.


Más imágenes en el hilo de castillos y de flora y fauna.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas, Se nota bien el dia que pasasteis, al menos a Luna.

----------


## Luján

> Unas fotos preciosas, Se nota bien el dia que pasasteis, al menos a Luna.


Pese a que hicimos poco recorrido, unos 5 km, hoy está bastante cansada. Síntoma de que se lo pasó bien.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Muy bonitas fotos Luján. Como dice Ángel, seguro que lo pasasteis muy bien. Luna también pasaría un buen día...  :Big Grin: 

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonito paseo Luján, muchas gracias por las fotos. Ya veo que Luna disfruta casi tanto o más que vosotros. Está preciosa  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Hola Luján!!
Un viaje muy bien aprovechado, Luna disfrutando más que una enana, vosotros también y ahora el resto del foro que estamos viendo esa agradable y fresquita excursión!!
Gracias y un abrazo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí os dejo unas imágenes que he tomado hoy. Según Sigpac, estos lugares son el Vallejo del Val y el Alto de las Vargas. Por cierto, vaya peste de procesionaria que hay por aquí en la provincia de Burgos, madre mía. Me he quedado con las ganas de meterme por dentro de alguno de los bosques de pinos en busca de algún corzo, jabalí o ciervo... pero cualquiera se mete ahí debajo teniendo semejante peste de procesionaria. En una de las imágenes podéis ver como los pinos están plagaditos de ellas.

Ahí van unas fotillos:







¡Procesionarias al ataque!  :Frown: 




Seguirá.

----------


## Luján

Contra la procesionaria:

A mi señal, ira y fuego. (Maximo Decimo Meridio dixit)

----------


## perdiguera

Yo la eliminé de los pinos de mi casa aplicando la siguiente receta:

Cortar la rama infectada.
Quemar la rama infectada.

Repetir el tratamiento hasta la desaparición de la enfermedad.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas tardes. Os pongo unas fotos de un paseo por un monte que hay a las afueras de Cehegín. Es el monte por el que se encuentran las fotografías de los primeros mensajes que puse en el hilo "Flora en la huerta y el monte" Espero que os gusten:

Primero Cehegín desde la huerta de abajo:



Y ya empezando a subir el monte:






Sierra de Burete:








Curiosa piedra que me encontré...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Había unas bonitas vistas desde lo mas alto, la sierras del Molino, y la ermita de la Virgen de la Peña:


Sierras de Caravaca


La mariposa que me sorprendio en lo mas alto, a pesar del fuerte aire que hacía, se agarraba muy bien y el aire no se la llevaba, fue dificil tomar la foto porque la planta en la que estaba, se movia continuamente debido al aire:


Así era la bajada:


Espero que os haya gustado. 

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

La zona es fantástica, ceheginero joven, y las fotos preciosas.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de la nieve que pude ver en las montañas cercanas a Huesca, en el Parque Natural de la Sierra y los Cañones de Guara.









Esta última desde el campo de fútbol del Huesca


Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Hola a todos,

Hace unos días me subí hasta Begues, un pueblecito en lo alto del macizo del Garraf que tiene unas vistas sobre el delta del Llobregat y gran parte de  la zona del Gran Barcelona.

Aqui os dejo unas panorámicas

Esta primera es la panorámica general que va, de izquierda a derecha, desde el pico de Sant Llorenç de 1.023 m de altitud, encima de Matadepera y Castellar del Vallès, hasta el límite entre Gavà y Castelldefels, al que tapa el cañón Colorao.
En ella se ven las montañas que forman el Tibidabo, es decir la sierra de Collcerola, al fondo se ve el Montseny, en el centro la conurbación de Barcelona con Montjuïc, luego viene el puerto, el Prat y el aeropuerto quedando en primer término las ciudades de Viladecans y Gavà, siempre de izquierda a derecha.



Esta segunda es más cercana; al fondo a la izquierda están las primeras estribaciones de Collcerola, en un primer plano las montañas que conforman el límite norte del macizo del Garraf, con la ermita de Sant Ramón non nato en la cima, que pertenece a Sant Boi de Llobregat, luego viene Bellvitge, un barrio obrero de L'Hospitalet de Llobregat, al lado del mismo está la feria nueva, la residencia sanitaria y un macro hotel. Para terminar con el Prat, Viladecans y Gavà.


Esta tercera está hecha con el objetivo de 200 y por ello sale más pequeña, sin tanta profundidad, pero nos permite apreciar el cielo nublado que había.


La cuarta es la más corta de todas, con el 300, y está centrada en el Puerto de Barcelona; por la izquierda Sant Ramón, luego Bellvitge y Montjuïc, el Puerto con su colección de grúas y depósitos de combustible y la poca huerta que queda aún en el Delta.


Aquí os muestro una imagen tomada del SigPac para que veáis el máximo ángulo de visión desde la zona donde me encontraba.





Alguna imagen puede estar un poco turbia pero es que es desde muy lejos.
Un saludo

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por las preciosas panorámicas que nos muestras, perdiguera.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Preciosisimas esas panorámicas, y mas con ese cielo plagado de cumulos! Enhorabuena por conseguir montarlas, a veces cuesta mucho trabajo.

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar unas fotos de la Sierra de Madrid, fotografiadas desde Barajas y desde el avión despegando hacia Roma:













Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya pedazo de panorámicas Jose Manuel  :Smile: 

Hay que ver, quién lo diría... empezaste peleándote con la cámara y fíjate como has avanzado ya. De aquí a las imágenes en 3D, ya te queda poco, jeje.




> Os voy a dejar unas fotos de la Sierra de Madrid, fotografiadas desde Barajas y desde el avión despegando hacia Roma:


Bonitas... pero ¿y las imágenes aéreas de embalses tal como ya hizo Luján en uno de sus vuelos? ¿No me digas que no hicistes ninguna de de Entrepeñas y Buendía desde el aire?  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bonitas... pero ¿y las imágenes aéreas de embalses tal como ya hizo Luján en uno de sus vuelos? ¿No me digas que no hicistes ninguna de de Entrepeñas y Buendía desde el aire?


Es que había muchas nubes, pero le conseguí hacer fotos a un embalse, y vi otro bastante grande pero durante poco tiempo, demasiadas nubes -.-
Ahora las voy a dejar en hilo que voy a hacer en "Precipitaciones y seguimientos directo".

----------


## Luján

> Vaya pedazo de panorámicas Jose Manuel 
> 
> Hay que ver, quién lo diría... empezaste peleándote con la cámara y fíjate como has avanzado ya. De aquí a las imágenes en 3D, ya te queda poco, jeje.
> 
> 
> 
> Bonitas... pero *¿y las imágenes aéreas de embalses tal como ya hizo Luján en uno de sus vuelos? ¿No me digas que no hicistes ninguna de de Entrepeñas y Buendía desde el aire?*


Me parece a mí que tal donde estaba sentado, y viendo más o menos la ruta que debería seguir el avión, es posible que no los llegara a ver en el viaje de ida.

El embalse que nos muestra en el otro hilo, quizás es Santillana.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas esas panorámicas y las explicaciones... buen sitio el que te buscaste para enseñarnos esos lugares!!
Ya veo que la cámara la dominas a tope, no??
Ah, embalses al 100%... no dicen al despegar que apaguen todos los aparatos...jejeje
Ya en serio lo que te ha faltado es alguna foto de los muchos embalses que se ven al despegar de Madrid, no??
Otra vez será!! Un saludo y gracias a los dos por enriquecer éste tema de Mar y Montaña.

----------


## perdiguera

> Preciosisimas esas panorámicas, y mas con ese cielo plagado de cumulos! Enhorabuena por conseguir montarlas, a veces cuesta mucho trabajo.
> 
> Saludos


No te creas es bien sencillo con autostick, un programa gratuito, el modo demo,  para hacer panorámicas




> Vaya pedazo de panorámicas Jose Manuel 
> 
> Hay que ver, quién lo diría... empezaste peleándote con la cámara y fíjate como has avanzado ya. De aquí a las imágenes en 3D, ya te queda poco, jeje.
> 
> ......


No te cras que he avanzado tanto, no llegaré nunca a la décima parte que otros.
A veces es suerte, casi siempre, y te aseguro que elimino mogollón de fotos que no me gustan y eso que mis gustos fotográficos están bastante atrofiados.




> Preciosas esas panorámicas y las explicaciones... buen sitio el que te buscaste para enseñarnos esos lugares!!
> Ya veo que la cámara la dominas a tope, no??
> ...


El sitio es uno al que voy con regularidad, sobre todo si es un día despejado y claro, las vistas son preciosas; con los binoculares se puede ver el funcionamiento del aeropuerto perfectamente y muchas cosas más.
Me parece que es justo al revés; la cámara me domina a mí siempre.
Hay que ver que con el cabezón que tengo y que no me entre lo de las fotos....

----------


## embalses al 100%

El otro día os dejaba fotos de montaña, pues hoy aprovechando la Feria de Abril hemos pasado el día en las playas de Cádiz.
Luego pondré algunas fotos. De momento os dejo este vídeo de unas olas. Como me ha gustado esa situación. Aunque echaba de menos olas más grandes.

----------


## REEGE

Menudas vacaciones te has metido artista... jope que montón de sitios y cosas has visto en éstos días!!
Gracias por compartirlas.

----------


## perdiguera

La última tanda, hasta que no pongamos un apartado de ruinas, iglesias y monasterios varios, de fotos que os subo de mi visita de ayer es la que tiene que ver con la montaña y con el motivo de mi viaje, que aunque lo parezca, no fué de placer sino de trabajo.

Se trata de unas imágenes del valle de Tahüll y del de Boí donde se pueden ver las cimas por una parte del Aneto y por otra del Tuc de Muntanyó.

En primer lugar la carretera de acceso a la estación de esquí de Boí-Tahüll y al fondo el macizo del Aneto



En esta la estación y la cima más alta de la misma, el Tuc del Muntanyó


El valle de Tahüll y la dichosa carretera




El camino hacia Cabdella y su central, junto al puente del río Sant Martí.



Esta última el valle de Boí visto desde la presa de Cavallers.

----------


## REEGE

*Precioso lugar!!!!!!!!* Y no digo nada más...

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que tendremos un nuevo parque nacional.
Las cumbres de Guadarrama serán Parque Nacional el año que viene
La red de Parques Nacionales aprueba el proyecto e incluye el pinar de Valsaín
El primer parque nacional de la Comunidad de Madrid ocupará 36.000 hectáreas

Formaciones rocosas en La Pedriza que se incluyen en el parque. / KIKE PARA
Tal y como se esperaba, el Consejo de la Red de Parques Nacionales ha declarado las Cumbres de la Sierra de Guadarrama nuevo Parque Nacional español, un estatus que se hará efectivo una vez que concluya la correspondiente tramitación legislativa en las Cortes, previsiblemente el año que viene. El consejo ha acordado incluir en el parque las 3.000 hectáreas del pinar de Valsaín (Segovia), propiedad del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente. Hace un año, la Asamblea de Madrid aprobó el proyecto que hoy ha recibido el visto bueno.
Madrid obtiene así el primer espacio natural protegido de ámbito nacional, que ocupará un terreno de 36.000, de ellas 21.740 en la región, pertenecientes a 12 municipios y 11.924 de 16 municipios de la vertiente castellanoleonesa. Además, 3.000 de esas hectáreas corresponden a los montes de Valsaín (Segovia).
El ministro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, destacó la complejidad de la declaración por estar en zonas habitadas y con dos estaciones de esquí. El parque tendrá unas 36.000 hectáreas y será el quinto más grande de la red de parques. Ecologistas en Acción critica que las estaciones de esquí estrangulan el parque.

Futuro Parque Nacional de las Cumbres de la Sierra de Guadarrama. Fuente: Comunidad de Madrid y Junta de Castilla y León.
En el consejo están representadas la Administración General del Estado, las Comunidades Autónomas que cuentan con Parques Nacionales, los presidentes de los Patronatos, representantes de organizaciones conservacionistas y de los municipios con territorio en los Parques Nacionales. Por parte de Madrid y Castilla y León han estado presentes la consejera de Medio Ambiente y Ordenación del Territorio de la Comunidad de Madrid, Ana Isabel Mariño, y el consejero de Fomento y Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Castilla y León, Antonio Silván.
El informe que ha sido aprobado, con un voto en contra, considera que la propuesta realizada cumple suficientemente los requisitos que establece el artículo 9 de la Ley 5/2007 como para que pueda ser declarado Parque Nacional. También indica que se ha constatado la vocación de las comunidades de Castilla y León y de Madrid, para posibilitar el futuro del espacio.

Vista aérea de la sierra de Guadarrama nevada. / ALBERTO FERRERAS
Ecologistas en Acción había tildado el informe de insuficiente. No incorpora ni un plano, ni se mete en las cuestiones más complicadas, indica su portavoz, María Ángeles Nieto. No les sorprende, porque, a su juicio, aunque parezca una contradicción, lo que se pretende es conseguir un espacio con menores protecciones a las actuales y que sentará un precedente para que se pueda hacer lo mismo en otras zonas semejantes.
A los ecologistas les preocupa especialmente que la estación de esquí de Valdesquí se quede fuera del parque y que esto deje abierta su posible conexión con la estación de Navacerrada. Es algo increíble, porque estamos hablando del corazón de la actuación, es la cabecera del valle del Lozoya. En la actualidad tiene una protección mayor de la que se va a permitir, asegura.
Para el Organismo Autónomo de Parques Nacionales, la exclusión de Valdesquí y del complejo de antenas de la Bola del Mundo evita la presencia de infraestructuras dentro del espacio a proteger. Advierte, sin embargo, de que este cambio puede afectar a la continuidad del territorio, porque la solución adoptada supone reducir la unión entre la zona sur y la norte de poco más de un kilómetro de ancho. Ecologistas en Acción lo considera inaceptable. A pesar de estas consideraciones, el informe aclara que el tamaño del parque nacional propuesto es suficiente para asegurar el funcionamiento de los procesos naturales.
En la actualidad, la red de Parques Nacionales está integrada por los espacios de Ordesa y Monte Perdido, Teide, Caldera de Taburiente, Aigüestortes i Estany de San Maurici, Doñana, Tablas de Daimiel, Timanfaya, Garajonay, Archipiélago de Cabrera, Picos de Europa, Cabañeros, Sierra Nevada, Islas Atlánticas de Galicia y Monfragüe.
Fuente:

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/06/...11_929349.html

----------


## Luján

Buena noticia.

Y yo me pregunto, ¿qué figura de protección hay mayor a la de Parque Nacional, para que EEA diga que se va a perder protección?

Es que a estos ecologistas los entiendo poco. Muy poco.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo tampoco los entiendo, pero no de ahora sino desde hace mucho tiempo.
Actualmente hay, en el espacio que ocupará el futuro parque nacional, dos zonas protegidas como parques: el Parque natural de la Cumbre, Circo y Lagunas de Peñalara y el Parque regional de la cuenca alta del Manzanares, ambos en la provincia de Madrid que además no ocupan todo el espacio previsto en el futuro parque dentro de esa provincia. En la provincia de Segovia no hay ninguna zona protegida como parque actualmente.
Ahora hay tres estaciones de esquí: Navacerrada, Valdesquí, a menos de un kilómetro de ella, y Valcotos algo más al norte. Las tres caerán dentro de los límites del futuro parque quedando encerradas entre ellos, sin la protección de la figura del Parque nacional. Quizá lo que alegan los de EEA sea a que como se quedan fuera perderán protección, pero es que hoy sólo Valcotos está dentro de un parque, no sé si también excluída o no, y no creo que se relajen las protecciones por el hecho de no ser parque nacional, más bien al contrario, que se aumenten debido a su presencia sería lo normal.
Pero es lo que tiene, que muchas veces m**n fuera de tiesto.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos.

Por fin he "atinado" a poneros el reportaje que hice el pasado 21 de abril de 2012 en la sierra de Ricote, con unas vistas impresionantes, se encuentra en el centro de Murcia y puedes vigilar hasta Albacete jeje. Es un buen sitio para ver las trayectorias de cualquier tormenta cercana. La subido la hicimos un grupo de aficionados a la meteorología, que habíamos organizado un encuentro ese día

Bueno, pues aquí las fotos. Espero que os gusten, costó lo suyo la subida.

Preparándonos para la subida



Este camino subía hasta la mitad de la sierra:



Pinos caidos por las nevadas de Marzo:



Algo de flora:



Un bebedero:





Al centro se ve la cola del embalse del Azud de Ojós:



Muy al fondo puede verse ya algo de Albacete



Los aerogeneradores de la sierra de Ascoy




Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Flora y Fauna:



Curiosidades:



Antenaje del pico:



Cerro de Mula:









La zona de la ciudad de Murcia:



Trasvase Tajo-Segura



El pico:



Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Panorámica:



















A la derecha el río Segura



Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Ya mirando al Noroeste de Murcia (mi zona) Se ve la sierra de la Puerta (Cantera) Y justo encima la sierra del Buitre (Moratalla)



Impresionante como se ven los cúmulos a esa altitud (1100m aproximadamente)





Sierra del Molino y embalse de Alfonso XIII a la izquierda


Estrecho de Solvente (aguas abajo del azud de Ojós)



Cola del Azud de Ojós



Antenaje (ya llegando al pico)



Embalse del Mayes:





Lo que decía, me encanta como se ven los cúmulos desde esa Altitud:



Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Caravaca de la Cruz a la izquierda, detrás sierra del Gavilán (Cuenca del río Argos)



Abajo llanos del Cagitán, al centro sierra de la Puerta, mas arriba, sierras de Moratalla



Cehegín (mi tierra jeje) al centro y a la derecha, detrás, la Peña Rubia de Cehegín (la que está a la izquierda de la Cantera que se ve al Centro) Sierra de la Sagra al fondo y a la izquierda:



Sierra de la Puerta y pico del Buitre al Centro (Se aprecia justo al centro el pico del Buitre (Moratalla):







Vértice Geodésico:



Sierra del Molino:







Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Menuda esta pared jeje:







Fijaos en la forma de los pinos abajo de la pared, han cogido esa forma al chocar el viento con la pared:











Termino en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Abarán:







Bajando:



Y termino con esta fotografía con la Sagra al Centro de la imagen (Delante se ve Mojantes) :



Pues eso es todo lo que dió de si nuestro "paseico" por el monte jeje

Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje ceheginero joven.

Las vistas desde ahí merecen el esfuerzo de la subida.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por compartir ese paseo con todos nosotros... Unas vistas impresionantes desde tan alto. Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me acaban de decir que han prohibido subir al Teide a través del teleférico, y que en última instancia, para subir, se necesita ir acompañado de un técnico además de un certificado médico o algo así debido a las emanaciones de gases del Teide ¿Alguien sabe si es cierto?  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Me acaban de decir que han prohibido subir al Teide a través del teleférico, y que en última instancia, para subir, se necesita ir acompañado de un técnico además de un certificado médico o algo así debido a las emanaciones de gases del Teide ¿Alguien sabe si es cierto?


Podría ser cierto, pero si cierran la subida por teleférico, también lo deberían hacer por el sendero.

Voy a buscar información.

EDIT: la web del teleférico permite comprar el billete, así que no creo que esté cerrado el acceso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Podría ser cierto, pero si cierran la subida por teleférico, también lo deberían hacer por el sendero.
> 
> Voy a buscar información.
> 
> EDIT: la web del teleférico permite comprar el billete, así que no creo que esté cerrado el acceso.


A mí me había extrañado la verdad, más que nada, porque una noticia así hubiese salido en la red. No sé, han venido esta tarde a casa después de haber estado unos días por Canarias y nos han dicho eso, de que habían prohibido subir al Teide  :Confused: 

Lo único que se nos ocurre es que, ellos al ser mayores, les dijeran que no podían subir hasta arriba y por eso que le pidieran algún certificado médico o algo, para ver que estaban bien para poder subir hasta arriba por el tema de la altitud y de los gases...  :Confused: 

Gracias de todos modos.

----------


## Luján

> A mí me había extrañado la verdad, más que nada, porque una noticia así hubiese salido en la red. No sé, han venido esta tarde a casa después de haber estado unos días por Canarias y nos han dicho eso, de que habían prohibido subir al Teide 
> 
> Lo único que se nos ocurre es que, ellos al ser mayores, les dijeran que no podían subir hasta arriba y por eso que le pidieran algún certificado médico o algo, para ver que estaban bien para poder subir hasta arriba por el tema de la altitud y de los gases... 
> 
> Gracias de todos modos.


Acabáramos.

La gente con edad tiene que tener cuidado, pues se suben más de 1500m de desnivel en apenas 10 minutos, y eso puede hacer que se resientan. Eso, y que la zona más alta del teleférico está a más de 3500msnm, por lo que la cantidad de oxígeno en el aire es mucho menor.

No será por los gases, pues de normal apenas se notan. En un día normal, ni siquiera huele a sulfídrico en la zona visitable.

----------


## perdiguera

Bueno después de la imagen que puse en el ¿Qué será ? que acertó REEGE (Por cierto que parece que lo tiene abandonado) os pongo unas pocas imágenes del macizo del Paine.
En primer lugar lo que dice de él la Wikipedia:




> Las Torres del Paine (también llamado Macizo del Paine o Cordillera del Paine) son un pequeño pero sobresaliente grupo de montañas inserto en el Parque Nacional Torres del Paine en la Patagonia chilena. Se localiza a 150 km de la ciudad de Puerto Natales y a 400 km al norte de Punta Arenas y a más de 2.500 km al sur de la capital chilena Santiago. Se ubica administrativamente dentro de la comuna de Torres del Paine, Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena.
> 
> Cumbres
> 
> La cumbre más alta del macizo es el cerro Paine Grande, cuyas coordenadas son 51°00′S 73°06′O. Se afirma por lo general que la elevación es de 3050 msnm, pero análisis de fotografías locales indican que el valor es cercano a los 2750 msnm.
> 
> Las cumbres más conocidas son las tres que corresponden a las «Torres del Paine» 50°57′S 72°59′O. Estos son gigantes de granito modelados por la fuerza del hielo glacial.
> 
> La torre Sur Di Agostini de más de 2500 msnm se piensa que es la más alta de las tres torres, aunque esto no ha sido completamente establecido. Su primera ascensión fue realizada por Armando Aste.
> ...


Ahora una imagen tomada de Wikipedia para que os situéis cuando os indique en las fotos.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...jpg?uselang=es

Y ahora las imágenes también tomadas el 31 de diciembre de 2.004 y el 1 de enero de 2.005 con cámara de rollo.

El Almirante Nieto, las torres y la peineta.


Las torres y la peineta con el lago Nordenskjöld en primer término.


Los llamados cuernos del Paine y en primer lugar el lago Pehoé con ese color verdoso del deshielo


Una vista desde el litoral del lago Sarmiento de Gamboa: a la izquierda el pico del cuerno principal luego el pico Almirante Nieto y en el centro las torres sur, central y norte y luego a la derecha lo que llaman la peineta.
Fijaros que el agua tiene aquí un color más azul debido a la gran presencia de carbonatos, según nos dijeron.

----------


## Luján

Perdiguera, ¿no se te ha escapado un nombre nórdico en esta serie de imágenes de Chile?

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora, cuando veas las dos fotos que me había dejado verás que se sigue llamando lago Nordenskjöld. A mí también me extrañó pero parece que como tienen tantos repartieron los nombres y le tocó al nórdico.
De todas formas Wikipedia dice:




> Nordenskjöld
> 
> País Chile
> 
> Región Magallanes y Antártica Chilena
> 
> Provincia Última Esperanza
> 
> Superficie 28 km²
> ...


Como digo más arriba me había dejado dos fotos de esta zona: una es de la cascada llamada salto grande que une o separa, es lo que tienen las fronteras, el lago nórdico ese con el lago Pehoé y la otra es de los cuernos del Paine y por detrás se ven lo que me dijeron que eran los cuchillos pero que en el mapa se llaman algo así como Castilo, Catedral, Aguja y Gemelos que están más al norte.

----------


## Luján

Ahora se entiende lo del nombre.

Preciosas imágenes todas ellas. Ya quisiera haberlas sacado yo.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante ese viaje... y como bien dice Luján, debe ser un placer hacerlas.
Ah, perdonar por el Que será?? pero es que entre el trabajo, los albañiles y las tiendas de bebés sólo tengo un ratillo al día para meterme en el foro.
Y sobre el Teide, os cuento mi experiencia:
Tuvimos que sacarnos a través de la agencia de viaje el permiso para subir, ya que nos comentaron que una vez allí sólo podrían subir quienes lo tuviesen.
Allí tambien debes presentar ante los trabajadores de Parques Nacionales tu DNI y miran si posees ese permiso, si no no te dejan subir a lo más alto.
Espero haber aclarado algo.

----------


## Luján

> Impresionante ese viaje... y como bien dice Luján, debe ser un placer hacerlas.
> Ah, perdonar por el Que será?? pero es que entre el trabajo, los albañiles y las tiendas de bebés sólo tengo un ratillo al día para meterme en el foro.
> Y sobre el Teide, os cuento mi experiencia:
> Tuvimos que sacarnos a través de la agencia de viaje el permiso para subir, ya que nos comentaron que una vez allí sólo podrían subir quienes lo tuviesen.
> Allí tambien debes presentar ante los trabajadores de Parques Nacionales tu DNI y miran si posees ese permiso, si no no te dejan subir a lo más alto.
> Espero haber aclarado algo.


La cosa es asi:

La subida a La Rambleta, zona de llegada del teleférico está permitida de forma libre, salvo inclemencias meteorológicas graves, bien por el propio teleférico o por el sendero que sube desde la base y pasa por el refugio de Altavista.

Desde la Rambleta hay dos senderos, uno hacia el norte y el otro hacia el sur, que permiten tener una panorámica de poco menos de 270º entre ellos. En el sendero sur, el más largo, pueden observarse varias chimeneas de azufre.

Existe un tercer sendero, denominado de Telesforo Bravo, que es el que lleva hasta el pico en sí (bueno, casi) y éste es el que tiene aforo limitado, y por el que hay que pedir permiso, gratuito, a la dirección del Parque.

Para hacer noche en el refugio es necesario contactar con la empresa concesionaria, que es la misma que lleva el teleférico, y pagar la correspondiente estancia. Con la estancia, automáticamente se otorga el permiso para ascender por el sendero Telesforo Bravo.

Y ésta es una de las excursiones más alucinantes de todo Tenerife: Subir desde la Base del Teide a media tarde (o por la mañana, si sabemos que nos va a costar, recordemos que partimos desde ~2000msnm), hacer noche en Altavista, y reemprender la subida de madrugada, para intentar llegar arriba antes que salga el Sol.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, a mi vuelta de Tenerife tengo que decir que no he oído nada referente al cierre por gases tóxicos del teleférico.

Y como alguno de vosotros me habéis "exigido" que trajera fotos, ya he colocado unas 33 en el hilo enseñemos nuestros huertos, que estaba abandonado.

La 34 os la pongo aquí, una panorámica (de la zona más interesante) a todo lo que da la FE-100 (3X óptico), con dos filas horizontales de imágenes. Se verá en pequeño, para ampliarla, seguir el enlace y después, usar la lupa que se arriba a la derecha de la foto.


https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

----------


## embalses al 100%

Peazo panorámica.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pedazo de vista Luján, ya quisiese yo verla con mis propios ojos...

Así debe dar gusto todas las tardes poner una tumbona desde el mismo sitio en que tomaste la foto, a la brisa del mar, con una temperatura siempre agradable tomarse un arehucas (o unos cuantos  :Big Grin: ), con esa preciosa vista de fondo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Luján... PRECIOSA, te ha salido de cine.
Me encanta el Teide y me trae muy buenos recuerdos de un viaje inolvidable con María y donde subimos a ese techo de España.
Gracias artista.

----------


## Luján

> Pedazo de vista Luján, ya quisiese yo verla con mis propios ojos...
> 
> Así debe dar gusto todas las tardes poner una tumbona desde el mismo sitio en que tomaste la foto, a la brisa del mar, con una temperatura siempre agradable tomarse un arehucas (o unos cuantos ), con esa preciosa vista de fondo


Pues por 50 euracos vas y vienes (desde Valencia, desde Madrid seguramente también), para quedarte allí, hay montón de hoteles y apartamentos rurales alejados del masificado sur de Sol y Playa. Y si estoy yo, pues podría salirte gratis.  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues por 50 euracos vas y vienes (desde Valencia, desde Madrid seguramente también), para quedarte allí, hay montón de hoteles y apartamentos rurales alejados del masificado sur de Sol y Playa. Y si estoy yo, pues podría salirte gratis.


Jejeje. Sin duda, es uno de los lugares que tengo apuntados en la agenda de viajes, y por supuesto que algún año tengo que hacer un viaje por Canarias.

Eso sí, casi que prefiero el barco. Si se hunde, al menos se nadar y mantenerme a flote hasta que vengan a por mí. Pero el avión, como le de por tirar pa'bajo, se meta cualquier pájaro en algún motor o los dos pilotos se pongan indispuestos... a ver qué haces entonces. Yo de pilotar aviones tengo lo mismo que de cura, es el juego en el ordenador y los cuatro botones del joistic (o como se escriba) y ya me viene grande, contra más un avión de esos, que la cabina precisamente no es el salpicadero de un R5, que te pones a mirar y eso tiene más luces y pilotos que una feria.

----------


## Luján

> Jejeje. Sin duda, es uno de los lugares que tengo apuntados en la agenda de viajes, y por supuesto que algún año tengo que hacer un viaje por Canarias.
> 
> Eso sí, casi que prefiero el barco. Si se hunde, al menos se nadar y mantenerme a flote hasta que vengan a por mí. Pero el avión, como le de por tirar pa'bajo, se meta cualquier pájaro en algún motor o los dos pilotos se pongan indispuestos... a ver qué haces entonces. Yo de pilotar aviones tengo lo mismo que de cura, es el juego en el ordenador y los cuatro botones del joistic (o como se escriba) y ya me viene grande, contra más un avión de esos, que la cabina precisamente no es el salpicadero de un R5, que te pones a mirar y eso tiene más luces y pilotos que una feria.


Estadísticamente el avión es el medio de transporte más seguro. El problema es que cuando hay un accidente, las víctimas se cuentan por cientos. Los aviones actuales están pensados para poder volar durante bastante tiempo (perdiendo algo de altura, inevitablemente) con la mitad de los motores. El problema viene en el despegue, donde se requiere el empuje máximo. En el caso de la indisposición, mucha casualidad tendría que ser que los dos (o tres) pilotos se pusieran malos a la vez. Las normas de aviación obligan a que hagan comidas diferentes. Además, los aviones modernos prácticamente aterrizan sólos, lo único es que no llegan a su estacionamiento, se quedan en la pista.

Llevo viajando en avión desde antes de nacer, y nunca he tenido un aterrizaje de emergencia, ni ningún tipo de problema más que algún que otro vuelo movidito.

Y me ha comentado un piloto, primo mío, que el simulador es más difícil de controlar que un avión de verdad, pero claro, frente al monitor no juegas con la vida de 200 personas.

----------


## perdiguera

Hay un lugar bajo el sol que me encanta:
Los glaciares y caminar sobre ellos. Claro que en época cálida.
He tenido la oportunidad de hacerlo en dos sitios: en el Athabasca y en el Perito Moreno.
Además he visto de cerca unos cuantos más: los que están en la parte occidental del lago Argentino, los que bordean el canal de Beagle, los que hay, aparte del Athabasca, en los parques naturales del Banff y Jasper en Alberta, Canadá y algunos de los Alpes.
En las fotos que he encontrado están varios de los vistos y, aunque continúan perdidas las de la caminata por el Perito Moreno, hay varias de éste glaciar en las imágenes que os pongo.

Pues eso que va de glaciares, depósitos móviles de agua dulce, que no tienen sitio específico en nuestra página, por lo que los coloco en Mar y Montaña, ya que normalmente están en zonas montañosas.

Vamos primero con los parques naturales de Banff y Jasper

En Agosto de 1995, con motivo de la celebración de un congreso mundial de carreteras en Canadá, el Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos organizó un viaje anterior al congreso y me apunté, dado que participaba en el congreso, ya que recorría parte del Canadá que siempre me había gustado conocer pues entre otros lugares pasaba por Banff.
El viaje fue impresionante, perfectamente organizado y con visitas “in crescendo”, la siguiente más bonita que la anterior.
De esa visita han aparecido 10 sobres con 36/37 fotos cada uno, evidentemente no digitales de las cuales he escaneado algunas para que queden mejor resguardadas.
El parque nacional de Banff, del que yo había oído hablar en varias ocasiones y que me había propuesto visitarlo cuando pudiese, es un parque nacional de las montañas Rocosas que está todo él en la vertiente ártica de dicha cordillera.
La ciudad más importante es Banff con unos 8.600 habitantes y la extensión del parque es de más de 8.700 km2.
El parque está recorrido por el río Bow (arco) que es un afluente del Saskatchewan el cual desemboca, tras pasar por diversos lagos y cambios de nombre en la bahía de Hudson.
El lugar que yo quería visitar era la montaña sulfurosa, con unas vistas impresionantes, y que se podía subir andando, lo cual hice hasta la cima, para hacer unas fotos.
También había oído hablar del Lago Louise y de las cataratas Bow, del lago, precioso, no tengo fotos aún, pero del resto sí y os las pongo:

Las seis primeras es de la vista que hay desde la montaña sulfurosa 













Estas dos son de las cataratas Bow





Sigue…

----------


## perdiguera

Continúa

Seguimos ahora con el Parque nacional de Jasper, mucho más grande, unos 10.900 Km2 y sólo unos 4.000 habitantes, situado al norte de Banff y también en la vertiente ártica de la cordillera.
De este parque no había oído nada hasta poco tiempo antes del viaje cuando me documenté lo que pude sobre lo que se podía ver, ya que como íbamos en grupo no podía elegir qué ver y qué no.
Tiene un río que lo recorre en dirección norte, el Athabasca que nace en el campo de hielo de Columbia y desagua en el lago Athabasca del que sale el río esclavos hasta su lago homónimo al que drena el río Mackenzie que desemboca en el mar de Beaufort, en el Ártico.
De entrada Jasper también tiene su mirador, al que se sube en teleférico, con otras vistas igual de espectaculares. Pero lo que más me encantó fue su soledad, inmensas extensiones de terreno sin vida humana. 
Me encantó todo lo que me enseñaron, supongo que fue lo más bonito, os hago un resumen

Va en dos mensajes uno dedicado a Jasper y otro dedicado al cañón maligno y la fauna que había en los lagos y alrededores.

Las diez primeras















Estas tres corresponden al glaciar Athabasca, que pertenece al campo de hielo de Columbia

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza


El cañón maligno, cerca del lago Medicina, es un cañón que el río que desagua dicho lago ha excavado y que tiene una característica especial: es muy estrecho dado el caudal de agua que lleva y lo profundo que es.

Los animales, ni que decir tiene, tienen la prioridad, tanto en tierra como en agua.
La mayor parte de los vistos fueron alces y cabras, vimos, muy a lo lejos un oso negro pero no hay foto de él.

















Y con esto finalizo, espero que os haya gustado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buenas fotos perdiguera, muchas gracias por compartirlas  :Smile: 

Madre mía, vaya pinta tiene el cañón. Un resbalón ahí y... :Embarrassment:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Manma mía...
Vaya fotazas.
Solo había visto bosques tan extensos en películas.
Gracias por compartirlas, perdiguera.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Menudo paisaje, como dice Embalses al 100%, de película. Muchas gracias por esas fotos que nos has puesto.

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Seguimos con los glaciares, esta vez patagónicos.
Glaciares argentinos.

El lago Argentino es el lago con más glaciares que yo haya visto y también el que más espectaculares son.

Para situarnos el lago Argentino está en Patagonia en la provincia de Santa Cruz.
Este lago es el más austral de los que tiene Argentina y tiene forma de calamar con los tentáculos hacia el oeste.
El lago recoge las aguas de los glaciares del campo de hielo patagónico del sur y su drenaje corre a cargo del río Santa Cruz que desemboca en el Atlántico.
El contraste entre oeste y este es tremendo: el este es seco con un parecido a una estepa, sin árboles, por lo que he visto muy parecido a lo que se viene en llamar la Siberia extremeña, mientras que el oeste es como si estuvieses en la Antártida con hielos por doquier; a la mitad de el lago, el pueblo del Calafate, centro neurálgico de operaciones para llegar vía aérea y programar las respectivas excursiones a los glaciares y al Fritz Roy, montaña emblemática que conquistaran años atrás unos paisanos y amigos míos (Miguel Ángel García Gallego y su hermano José Luis, alias los murcianos) tras pasar tremendas calamidades.

En mi viaje por Patagonia en el año 2.004/5 no desaproveché la oportunidad de visitar esta región de contrastes.

Comenzamos por las vistas del lago Argentino desde el mirador que hay al sur de El Calafate.

Como podréis apreciar el terreno es árido y los árboles brillan por su ausencia









Horas más tarde de estas imágenes nos embarcábamos en Puerto Bandera, a unos 50 kilómetros de El Calafate, para ir a ver desde cerca los glaciares del oeste.
De norte a sur, que es el sentido de la visita que hicimos, encuentras los siguientes glaciares:
Upsala que tiene la particularidad de tener unas líneas más oscuras en sentido del avance: son como ríos de glaciar que se han unido y en los bordes dejan los sedimentos rocosos que arrastran.
Onelli que desemboca en un lago y es precioso ver los icebergs flotando.
Spegazzini que es un glaciar salvaje con el hielo fracturado en forma de cuchillos y que produce los más grandes icebergs de todo el lago.













Continúa

----------


## perdiguera

Sigo

Esta imagentodavía corresponde al Onelli



Estas que siguen al Spgazzini

















Y esta al desembarco en Puerto Banderas




Vienen luego unos cuantos que no visitamos y me dejo para el final el que más al sur está y que más fama tiene: el glaciar Perito Moreno.

Pero eso ya es tema de otro mensaje.

----------


## perdiguera

El Perito Moreno
Este glaciar era el único que no decrecía de todos los que vi en América del Sur, no sólo no decrecía sino que aumentaba su caudal y eso llenaba de intriga a los entendidos del tema.
Este glaciar es famoso por su derrumbe cada cierto tiempo. Éste se produce cuando la lengua del glaciar, una vez que ha chocado con la península de Magallanes que es el nombre que recibe la formación que separa dos de los brazos del lago Argentino, impide la salida de las aguas del brazo Roca y estas poco a poco van socavando los hielos del glaciar hasta formar una debilidad y produciéndose un derrumbe de unos 50 metros de hielo al fondo del lago, volviéndose a abrir otra vez la conexión entre los brazos por superficie.
El crecimiento del glaciar hace que las rupturas se produzcan cada vez más a menudo y así hubo en el año 2004, el 2006, el 2008, el 2010, el 2011 y el 2012 la última en marzo.
Cuando yo lo visité hacía dos meses que se había producido la ruptura.

----------


## Luján

¿¿Hacía frío en el Perito Moreno??

Para los que quieran saberlo, esas líneas lingitudinales en el centro del graciar se llaman morrenas centrales. Me consta que Perdiguera no puso este nombre por no liaros más.

Se denomina morrena a los sedimentos angulosos que el hielo arranca de las paredes de su valle durante su lento pero contínuo movimiento. Las hay de varios tipos: laterales (se producen cuando el graciar erosiona las paredes laterales del valle que lo encaja), frontales (los restos arrastrados por el fondo del gracar se muestran en su frente cuando aquél retrocede), centrales (la expuesta más arriba, se produce al unirse dos laterales de dos graciares que se hacen uno) y de fondo (que son los restos separados del fondo del graciar que se encuentran suspendidos en el hielo y que se muestran en la morrena frontal)

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿¿Hacía frío en el Perito Moreno??
> 
> Para los que quieran saberlo, esas líneas lingitudinales en el centro del graciar se llaman morrenas centrales. Me consta que Perdiguera no puso este nombre por no liaros más.
> 
> Se denomina morrena a los sedimentos angulosos que el hielo arranca de las paredes de su valle durante su lento pero contínuo movimiento. Las hay de varios tipos: laterales (se producen cuando el graciar erosiona las paredes laterales del valle que lo encaja), frontales (los restos arrastrados por el fondo del gracar se muestran en su frente cuando aquél retrocede), centrales (la expuesta más arriba, se produce al unirse dos laterales de dos graciares que se hacen uno) y de fondo (que son los restos separados del fondo del graciar que se encuentran suspendidos en el hielo y que se muestran en la morrena frontal)


Llegamos a Los Notros, hotel situado frente al glaciar en la península de Magallanes, el día 28 de diciembre de 2004 y salimos el 30 los dos días nos tocó lluvia y nieve ¡a pesar de estar en pleno verano!, menos mal que llevávamos ropa de abrigo pensando en los glaciares del Canal de Beagle, que eso ya es otra latitud.

A veces no quiero poner muchas palabras técnicas para no liar la cosa, quizá no haga bien, no lo sé.  :Frown: 
Pero como aquí hay gente tan buena como tu,  al final no me preocupa nada  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

El canal de Beagle

Este canal, que es un paso más al sur del estrecho de Magallanes y un litigio entre Argentina y Chile por la posesión de unas cuantas islas desiertas, tiene un encanto, los días de bonanza climatológica, que es ver desfilar por sus orillas un sinnúmero de glaciares, cascadas, ríos, brazos de mar y ensenadas a cual más bonito.
Para ver tal maravilla nos embarcamos en el Mar Australis, pequeño crucero con unas 150 camas, desde el puerto de Punta Arenas, canal de Magallanes hasta Ushuaia, la ciudad más austral del mundo (falso como un duro de madera) en el canal de Beagle.
Fueron cuatro días de travesía con poca oscuridad pero con algún momento de balanceo. Se hacía excursión a la mañana y a la tarde en función de la climatología y el estado del mar y bajábamos acompañados por miembros de la tripulación que eran biólogos en botes hasta tierra firme donde nos daban explicaciones de lo que veíamos.
El final de cada excursión se celebraba en tierra firme, antes de subir al barco, con un chocolate caliente o un JB con hielo milenario obtenido de un glaciar o de un iceberg, ni que decir tiene por lo que yo me decidía inexorablemente cada vez.
El clima era frío a pesar de estar en verano, 1-4 de enero de 2005, y la temperatura máxima que tuvimos fue de 12ºC y eso un día solamente.
Os pongo unas fotos que he recuperado del cajón.
Primero van dos de Punta Arenas, Estrecho de Magallanes, Chile






El primer día nos bajaron a una zona donde no había mucha nieve y pudimos ver vida natural de cerca y los desastres que hacen las especies introducidas sobre el medio, en este caso castores.






Seguimos sin notar la nieve





Pero sí la vida salvaje, en este caso elefantes marinos hembras.



Hasta que por fín nos bajan al hielo






Continúa

----------


## perdiguera

Sigo

Ahora abordamos la llamada avenida de los glaciares: Alemania, Holanda, Italia, España, romanche, etc

La lástima es que muchos se pasan de noche y no hubo manera de hacerles fotos


Íbamos equipados por todo lo alto


Desembarcábamos en botes pequeños que nos acercaban a la costa









Donde teníamos la oportunidad de disfrutar del paisaje y del paisanaje.





Este es el glaciar Italia






Este es el glaciar Romanche o quizás el Alemania, no sabría decirlo.


Esto es Ushuaia, Canal de Beagle, Argentina, vista desde el mirador.


Los nombres los he buscado en internet ya que es imposible acordarme de ellos.
Con esto termino el Mar y Montaña dedicado a los glaciares, espero que os haya gustado.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Si que nos ha gustado, precioso todo el reportaje. Gracias por ponérnoslo.

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante Perdiguera tus viajes y tus explicaciones!!
Muchas gracias por de vez en cuando sacar a pasear fotos de tu baúl... :Big Grin: 
Un placer compartir éste foro a tu lado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Im-prezionante.
Sin palabras perdiguera.
Gracias por mostrarnoslo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Perdiguera, iba a responderte con un texto, pero creo que la siguiente imagen se ajusta mejor a la respuesta que quería dar:



Pedazo de reportaje  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Mirad que hace años que voy al Valle de Arán, que es una redundancia ya que Arán es valle en vasco, que subo el puerto de la Bonaigua pero nunca le había hecho una foto al valle de Ruda, para mi el verdadero nacimiento del Garona, y quizá el último valle virgen de España. No hay una sola construcción, excepto los refugios de montaña,  desde los lagos de Saboredo, donde nace el Ruda hasta que llega a la zona de Baquèira, con b ya que así se escribe en aranés un dialecto del occitano o langedoc; en estos momentos el verde de los prados y los bosques de abetos contrasta con las formaciones rocosas del fondo y la vista es preciosa.
Está tomada la panorámica desde un apartadero que hay subiendo al puerto desde Vielha, que no Viella; lo que allí se respira quita el hipo.




Espero que os guste.

P.S. Como véis lo de los adjuntos parece que funciona.

----------


## jlois

No había caido en la cuenta de estas magníficas imágenes que estás aportando , amigo Perdiguera. Estaba yo demasiado concentrado en viaductos y temas relacionados con la Costa da Morte y he dejado de visitar este rincón con lo que me estaba perdiendo este filón de vistas increibles. Enhorabuena por esa fortuna tuya en visitar todos y cada uno de esos lugares y por gratificarnos ahora a los demás con visionar esas imágenes. Son geniales y la de Ushuaia... seguro que fué una experiencia única e irrepetible. Bueno, irrepetible no que siempre se puede volver. Eres grande, José Manuel.

----------


## soste

De mis últimas vacaciones por el Pirineo de Navarra y Huesca, uno de los parajes que más me impactó: la Boca del Infierno, en el Valle de Echo, en una tarde casi infernal (de frío y viento)...


DSC_0125_01 por sostingut, en Flickr

Poco a poco iré subiendo más fotos que tengo por ahí de otros lugares...

Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Precioso barranco, y preciosa imagen  :Smile: 

Gracias por compartirla.

----------


## jlois

Me gusta esa forma de moldear el agua la roca y dejarla pulida a su paso. Fantástico lugar Soste. Que suerte tenemos de contar con lugares de tanta belleza y que nos cautivan al contemplarlos. Un lugar muy agradecido y que a buen seguro puede servir para estar un largo rato ajeno a cualquier otro tema, con su sóla visión.

----------


## embalses8

Aqui os dejo unas fotos del parc nacional d'Aiguestortes de la semana pasada,disfrutarlas que cada vez arrasan mas con la montaña! :Frown: 







Sigue

----------


## embalses8

Sigue

----------


## embalses8

Aqui acaba la sesión de fotos,espero que os guste :Smile: 

PD:No e podido poner algunas foto ya que superan el limite de 4.77MB

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Majestuosas fotos embalses8, todas son muy buenas, gracias por las fotos :Embarrassment:

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo algunas fotos de estos embalses y su entorno.

Foto tomada desde el telecabina al embalse de Fabrèges.


Otra toma ya casi llegando a la estación del mini-tren.


Las tres siguientes tomadas desde la orilla de la explanada de la estación.




Detalle del pico Midi D'Ossau.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pico_de_Midi_d'Ossau


Estación.


Vista a la salida del túnel en dirección al embalse de Artouste.


Las dos siguientes volviendo la vista atrás.




Seguimos camino del embalse de Artouste disfrutando del paisaje del valle, cuando las nubes nos dejan.


En tres mensajes más creo que entran las fotos que me quedán.

----------


## FEDE

Con el zoom de 300 vista de una cascada en el valle.


Otro mini-tren que vuelve del embalse de Artouste, creo que había por lo menos 6 o 7.


Volviendo la vista atrás vemos que las nubes se vienen colando por el valle a la misma velocidad a la que marchamos.




Incluso más rápidas.


Primera vista de la presa de Artouste.


Acercando con el zoom.




Estás tomadas después de llegar a la estación de Artouste.




Si imageshack no me sigue dando problemas, ahora continuo.

----------


## FEDE

Estación de Artouste.


De camino a la presa.


Primeras vistas del aliviadero.




Primera vista de la presa aguas arriba.


El embalse.




Sobran las palabras para ver la pureza del agua.






Ahora continuo.

----------


## FEDE

Imágenes de la presa.






Las siguientes del aliviadero aguas arriba.






Pues esto ha sido todo sobre este embalse de Artouste.

Las 4 fotos siguientes corresponden a la presa de Fabrèges y su embalse.








Se terminó, espero que os haya refrescado en este caluroso día de verano, saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

Bonita excursión te pegaste, da gusto ver esos climas ahora.
Gracias por el reportaje.

----------


## sergi1907

Un gran reportaje Fede.

Una zona de gran belleza, los paisajes con las nubes, preciosos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Que barbaridad de reportaje, me ha encantado.

La verdad es que en estos días resulta muy refrescante poder verlo, esas aguas tan limpias invitan a un baño.

Saludos

----------


## embalses8

Interesante el alivadero que tiene la presa,parece como un tipo de aspirador  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

La selva de Estubeny.

En el término municipal de Estubeny, municipio perteneciente a la comarca de la Costera, y junto al pueblo, en el margen derecho del río Sallent, se encuentra un paraje único en la provincia de Valencia: la selva de Estubeny también llamada la Cabrentá.

Es un bosque húmedo mediterráneo que está protegido por la figura de Paraje Natural según acuerdo del gobierno valenciano del 2 de abril de 2004.

En este bosque, del que lo único que hay que deplorar es que sólo tiene 1,41 Has., podemos encontrar elementos vegetales que no se encuentran en otro lugar con la cantidad y calidad que hay aquí.

El lugar se ha formado por la conjunción de varios factores:

	Sustrato calizo en muchos kilómetros a la redonda. Con la consiguiente infiltración.

	Punto más bajo de cota de la sierra de Enguera hacia el Este

	Aparición en superficie del agua infiltrada en el subsuelo como consecuencia de alguna discontinuidad o falla que las hace aflorar.

	Sin uso agrícola desde hace muchos años. El empleo de las tierras para labores agrícolas se suspendió tras la guerra civil.

	Es un lugar alejado del mundanal ruido.

	Agua, calor, baja insolación, está orientado hacia el Norte y poca presencia humana dan lugar a vida salvaje.

Como no lo conocía estuve viéndolo y os aseguro que me dio respeto meterme por dentro de lo denso que era.

En una de las fotos que hice hay una explicación de la fauna y flora que se puede encontrar en él.

Más información sobre el lugar y los demás de la Canal de Navarrés que os he ido mostrando:
http://www.casarural-salericas.com/d...a-estubeny.pdf
http://www.estubeny.es/content/la-selva-de-estubeny
http://lacanaldenavarres.es/content/estubeny

Es un lugar al que he de volver para explorarlo más afondo, pues sólo estuve media hora y no me metí por ninguna cueva.

Vamos por las fotos:



El valle del río Sallent con parte de la selva en primer término.



Vista del valle hacia aguas abajo con otra parte de la selva. Esta y la anterior están tomadas desde el mirador del pueblo.




El cartel explicativo



Unas formaciones rocosas.



Otras.



El limnímetro del río



Poco caudal lleva.



Cardúmenes.



Vista hacia la selva.



Cuevas formadas por la acción del agua.



Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

Llegando a la selva



Nos encontramos un bombeo.



La caseta de máquinas con la succión.



El canal de alimentación con su bicho encima de la cadena.



Entrando al bosque.



El bosque



Mana agua desde todas partes.




Y para todas las partes



La vegetación es muy densa



Y está rodeándole a uno por todos sitios.



Seguirá por octubre, más o menos.

----------


## perdiguera

El Barranco de la Boquilla

Este Barranco, situado en la sierra de Enguera, nace en los altos de Navalón y desemboca en el río Cànyoles, afluente a su vez del Albaida que lo es del Júcar.

El lugar está catalogado como paraje natural municipal.

Lo he visitado porque en él se encuentran dos lugares, uno junto al otro, que indican que fue visitado desde tiempos inmemoriales.

Uno de esos puntos es el charco de la pregunta, zona con agua perenne en mitad del barranco, del que pongo fotos a continuación.









El otro es un abrigo con pinturas rupestres que dan idea de que ya pasaron y se quedaron por aquí nuestros antepasados. También vienen las correspondientes fotos.

Hay, que pudiera distinguir, dos pinturas una más visible que la otra.





Esta es la menos visible, está en el centro con pintura ocre,






Además cerca de estos dos lugares, hay una formación geológica en forma de mesa que se llama el cerro Sancho,  del que hice unas vistas.






Más información aquí:

http://www.xarcia.org/download/enguera%20castellano.pdf

----------


## perdiguera

Por tierras de Mallorca encontré esta simbiosis.
No sabría decir quien aguanta a quien, quizá se aguanten mutuamente la roca al arbol y el arbol a la roca.
Está junto a un mirador camino de los dos embalses de la isla.





La roca está cuarteada por todas partes y en voladizo total.
El arbol se retuerce entre las fisuras de la roca y se alimenta de lo que puede.

----------


## Los terrines

Es impresionante lo que hace la naturaleza; hace un mes aproximadamente he visto algo parecido en la zona de Aracena (Huelva) desde el coche, pero no tuve oportunidad de pararme a hacer fotos. Muchas gracias, perdiguera, por esta preciosa instantánea.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Luján

La unión de las provincias de Castellón, Tarragona y Teruel (y por tanto, de la Comunidad Valenciana, Cataluña y Aragón) se llama, al menos en Valenciano, el Tossal dels Tres Reis, donde dice la leyenda que los reyes de la Corona de Aragón podían realizar sus conferencias permaneciendo cada uno de ellos en su respectiva tierra. También dice la Leyenda que fue donde Jaime II reunió a los caudillos árabes para fijar los límites de sus tierras.

Sea cual sea la verdadera, es un lugar bonito, al que se llega tras una fácil (si la guía y/o mapa no confunde) ascensión de unos 5 Km desde Fredes, pedanía de La Pobla de Benifassà, en Castellón.

Del ascenso, realizado el sábado 5 de los presentes, apenas hay fotos, pues todo el recorrido era prácticamente similar: Pinos y algún otro árbol.

Ya arriba, la típica foto de la cartelería:






Un vértice Geodésico (del Institut Cartogràfic de Catalunya)

Aquí el mojón de las tres federaciones de montañismo vecinas


Comunidad Valenciana


Cataluña


y Aragón


Y una panorámica desde el poste de los carteles.


Tanto al ascenso como al descenso, cerca de Fredes hay una charca que fue el regocijo de Luna:


Este mismo día visitamos el embalse de Ulldecona, del que pondré fotos en el hilo correspondiente.

----------


## Luján

Se me olvidaban (y por no abrir otro hilo):

Unas vacas en el caserío de Fredes.





Esta estaba deprimida. Se le veía en que llevaba los cuernos hacia abajo


Esta me dio la impresión de que estaba preñada




Luna loca por ir a (supongo) pastorearlas

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas tardes a todos. Os dejo unas cuantas fotografías del pasado sábado de la Sierra del Cambrón (Lorca). Tuvimos durante la subida llovizna y en algunos momentos lluvia moderada, y nubes bajas. Pero no impidió que subiéramos la sierra a pie. A continuación algunas fotos de ese día:







Comenzando la subida:













Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

En una fuente:







La niebla:







Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Continuo con el reportaje:







El precioso mar de Nubes:


















Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Sigo con las fotos:





















Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Sigo con mas fotos de la sierra del Cambrón:

















Por razones de tiempo, no pudimos subir mas arriba, las siguientes fotografías son durante la bajada:





Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Termino con estas:

















Avilés (Lorca) apareciendo entre la niebla:






Termino en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Ultimas fotografías:













Ahora si, ya esta todo el reportaje. Espero que os haya gustado.

Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Pedazo de reportaje Juanjo, me hubiera gustado ir, es un lugar maravilloso, pero me pilla muy lejos de Hellín... :Frown: 

Salu2 :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Enorme revisión al monte.
No dejaste nada por fotografiar, menos mal  que al principio decías que eran unas pocas; si llegan a ser más te tienen que esperar los compañeros.
Gracias por mostrar tan buenas fotos aunque el día no acompañase.
Un saludo.

----------


## aberroncho

Aunque todos los que hayáis pasado por Antequera habréis visto este curioso Peñón, voy a poner una foto y  la historia-leyenda que hay sobre él.

Peñón de los enamorados:
La Peña de los Enamorados es un peñón calizo situado en el municipio de Antequera (provincia de Málaga, España) que tiene una morfología muy característica, ya que parece la cabeza de un indio tumbado, por lo que también es conocida como "El Indio de Antequera". Su altitud es de 878 msnm y se sitúa próximo a la autovía A-92 y junto a la antigua N-342.
Este paisaje natural se extiende por una superficie de 117 hectáreas. Cuenta la leyenda que unos enamorados (Él cristiano y ella princesa mora) huyendo de los soldados enviados para capturarlos por el padre de ella fueron acorralados en estos parajes y para evitar que los separasen subieron a lo más alto de esta peña desde la cual se arrojaron juntos al vacío, para unirse en la eternidad. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pe%C3%B...los_Enamorados

----------


## jlois

La práctica del barranquismo exige mucha atención y extrema concentración. No lo digo por decir sino porque he tenido la suerte de realizar esta disciplina en varias ocasiones y con el handicap de no saber nadar. Los conocimientos que me proporciona el uso de las diferentes cuerdas y el equipo en la escalada , sirven de mucho a la hora de enfrentarse a este tipo de retos , pero lo que más ayuda es el conocimiento del lugar, las condiciones climatológicas y sobretodo, las personas que nos acompañan en estos eventos.

No tengo suficientes datos para establecer un juicio previo sobre lo que ha acontecido tan tragicamente en este famoso lugar alicantino, pero recordando mi propia experiencia, entiendo que cualquier error o exceso de confianza , pueden llegar a ser suficientes premisas para que las consecuencias de lo que debería haber sido una gratificante experiencia, tornen en un accidente de tan graves consecuencias como el que aquí observamos.

Desde aquí, mi más sincero pésame a la familia y a los amigos de la víctima.




> Los especialistas en rescate de la Guardia Civil y del Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos localizaron ayer tarde el cuerpo del escalador fallecido este viernes en el Barranco del Infierno en la Vall d'Ebo ( Alicante ) y rescataron a nueve de los 12 miembros que habían quedado aislados en la zona, según informaron fuentes de la Diputación de Alicante, por lo que tan solo quedaban tres escaladores por poner a salvo. El accidente, en el quefalleció el escalador natural de Ondara (Alicante ), s produjoo cuando este grupo de 13 personas realizaba barranquismo en un paraje del Barranco del Infierno en el término municipal de Vall d'Ebo (Alicante). El hombre falleció tras despeñarse por una de las paredes, según confirmado a fuentes del Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos y del Centro de Información y Coordinación de Urgencias (Cicu), golpearse en la cabeza y caer al agua de un río.
> Los especialistas en rescate en montaña de la Guardia Civil y del Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos ecibido sobre las 17.30 horas de este viernes el aviso de un grupo de unos 13 escaladores que necesitaban ayuda, tras sufrir un accidente cuando se encontraban en la zona de la Hoya Grande del Barranco del Infierno y se desplazaron en su ayuda.


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2012...-20121117.html

El paraje dónde se localiza el Barranco del Infierno  ...






> Esta ruta, junto a la del Parque Nacional de Ordesa, La Garganta del Cares o el Cañón del Rio Lobos, todo aficionado a la montaña debe hacer.


http://www.alicantevivo.org/2008/10/...ranco-del.html




> Es el barranco que atraviesa el río Girona. Un lugar perfecto para hacer senderismo (PR-v 147) y escalada, no sólo por las vistas, sinó también por su alto interés tanto geológico como arquitectónico. Hay muchas cuevas, como la Cueva del Rull y la Cueva de Reinós. Se pueden encontrar también abrigos con pinturas rupestres de diferentes estilos


http://www.benimelirural.com/zona.php#




> Toponímia: La toponimia es correcta, ya que en toda la comarca se conoce desde antaño este tramo del Río Girona con el nombre de: Barranc de l´Infern.
> Mapa: Benigembla 822(1-2) escala 1:10.000. El mapa puede visualizarse y descargarse desde la página Web del Instituto Cartográfico Valenciano: http://www.icv.gva.es
> Zona o macizo: Vall de Laguar.
> Cuenca: Río Girona.
> Coord. GPS del inicio: 30S 00749002 y T67 4297312 (Datum EU1950).
> Coord. GPS del final: 30S 0749466 y T67 4296411 (Datum EU1950).
> Altura en inicio: 280msnm.
> Altura en final: 200msnm.
> Longitud: 1.000m aproximadamente.
> ...


http://www.barranquismo.net/paginas/...de_linfern.htm

----------


## REEGE

Una triste noticia Jlois... ni los más preparados se salvan de una desgracia en éste deporte tan extremo!!
D.E.P.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Ayer estuve en el lago que había detrás de la Peña Rubia de Cehegín, ya he puesto las fotos en su hilo. Ahora os voy a dejar también unas cuantas del maravilloso paisaje que se podía contemplar desde aquella zona, con los campos verdes y las montañas al fondo. Os dejo algunas fotografías que hice estrenando la nueva cámara, espero que os guste:







Los 7 peñones, de Caravaca:
















Saludos y feliz Navidad

----------


## perdiguera

¡Guau ceheginero, vaya fotos.!

----------


## F. Lázaro

La cámara nueva se nota... jeje. Ya sabes ceheginero, a sacarle todo el petróleo posible. La cámara es importante, pero aún más las manos del fotógrafo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Sin punto de comparación con las fotos que nos ha puesto ceheginero joven, pongo aquí las que hace días tomé en uno de mis últimos viajes a Mallorca.
El avión dio un pequeño giro que me permitió tomar una serie de fotos antes de que la sobrecargo me rogase que apagase la cámara.
No entiendo porqué no se pueden tomar fotos con una cámara desde dentro de un avión en los diez últimos minutos del vuelo, que es cuando dicen eso de que apaguen todos los aparatos, etc., Me hubiese gustado tomar unas imágenes laterales de la sierra de Tramontana con el sol de espaldas.

Lo que pude aprovechar está a continuación. En las primeras y con el sol de lado no se puede ver con nitidez el perfil de la costa de poniente, luego conforme va cambiando el rumbo se aprecia una mejora en la definición de los detalles  y también por la menor distancia a los mismos.

Nos acercamos por el noroeste, se ve el perfil de la isla. La Dragonera al fondo a la derecha. La imagen no da más de sí.


Evitamos el Puig Major por el norte, al fondo la bahía de Palma.


Intento de hacer foto a la cima de la isla, fallido.


Se ve un poco del embalse de Gorg Blau


El valle de En Marc, por donde discurre la carretera Soller Pollensa.


Lo que más abajo se ve es Pollensa.


Una vista de la sierra de Tramontana de norte a sur


Esto es todo.

----------


## No Registrado

El uso de cualquier aparato electrónico está prohibido durante las maniobras de aproximación y aterrizaje, así como de despegue, debido a que pueden interferir en los aparatos del avión.

Durante la etapa de crucero, está prohibido el uso de equipos que emitan señales electromagnéticas, como radios, móviles, etc. por el mismo motivo.

Que durante una etapa se puedan usar unos y durante la otra no se debe a los diferentes aparatos electrónicos usados en la cabina en las diferentes etapas del vuelo.


Personalmente, creo que una cámara fotográfica, así como receptores GPS, PDAs y demás equipos no transmisores podrían usarse sin disminuir en un solo punto la seguridad del despegue y aterrizaje. Si la cámara fuese totalmente manual, sin pila de ningún tipo (ni para pasar el carrete, ni para el fotómetro ni para la fecha, etc.) no pueden prohibirte su uso.

También es posible que la prohibición de uso se deba a que así los pasajeros están más atentos a la maniobra en sí, o por la probabilidad de inflamación de estos trastos electrónicos. De esto no estoy seguro, de lo de más arriba sí.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la respuesta, no registrado.
Hay cosas que no entiendo en lo que explicas o mejor que no casan con la realidad, según entiendo yo, claro.
He viajado en aviones que tienen teléfonos a disposición de los viajeros, pagando una enormidad, eso sí. También conozco compañías que te dejan usar los móviles propios, desconozco la tarifa, tampoco entiendo que las señales electromagnéticas que emitan los dispositivos de los pasajeros sean más peligrosas en un avión que en un AVE, cuya seguridad está fiada a señales de radio, según tengo entendido, y no te impiden usar ni móviles ni ordenador ni cámaras en ninguno de ellos.
Me creo que, como pasa en los controles, las medidas de seguridad, o mejor dicho, el ansia de medidas de seguridad que padecemos es muy opaca. Nadie da explicaciones con un mínimo de lógica y coherencia.

----------


## No Registrado

Los teléfonos de los aviones transmiten por frecuencia radio, al igual que la radio de los propios pilotos, considerablemente diferente a las frecuencias de los móviles.

Personalmente, solo conozco una compañía aérea, ya extinta, que permitía el uso de los móviles, en modo vuelo (o sea, de forma que no emitan ni reciban señal), en sus trayectos.

Del AVE no te puedo decir porque no tengo información.

Pero sí que puedo decirte que yo tampoco entiendo mucho el afán por no permitir (o limitar) el uso de la tecnología en según qué circunstancias, vuelos inclusive.

----------


## Luján

Al paso de lo último tratado en este hilo, ha llegado a mí este artículo (http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/1...dangerous/?hpw) que, si bien está en inglés y trata el tema en Estados Unidos, es una buena referencia para saber cómo está la situación.

Podéis traducirlo a través de Google.




> DECEMBER 30, 2012, 11:00 AM
> *
> Disruptions: The Real Hazards of E-Devices on Planes*
> 
> By NICK BILTONAirbus, via European Pressphoto Agency
> 
> A pilot uses the FlySmart with Airbus app on an Apple iPad. The F.A.A. has no proof that electronic devices can harm a plane’s avionics, but it still perpetuates such claims.
> 
> Over the last year, flying with phones and other devices has become increasingly dangerous.
> ...


Traducción automática de Google:




> *Interrupciones: Los peligros reales de los dispositivos electrónicos en aviones*Por NICK BILTONAirbus, a través de la Agencia Europea PressphotoUn piloto utiliza el FlySmart con Airbus aplicación en el iPad de Apple. La FAA no tiene ninguna prueba de que los dispositivos electrónicos se pueden dañar aviónica del avión, pero todavía perpetúa tales afirmaciones.
> En septiembre, un pasajero fue detenido en El Paso después de negarse a apagar su teléfono celular cuando el avión estaba aterrizando. En octubre, un hombre de Chicago fue arrestado porque él utilizó su iPad durante el despegue. En noviembre, una media docena de coches de policía corrió por la pista del aeropuerto de La Guardia, en Nueva York, en torno a un avión como si fuera un terrorista a bordo. Arrestaron a un hombre de 30 años de edad, quien también se había negado a apagar su teléfono mientras está en la pista.En el último año, volando con los teléfonos y otros dispositivos se ha convertido cada vez más peligroso.
> ¿Quién tiene la culpa de estos episodios? Usted no sólo puede fijar en los pasajeros. Algunos de la responsabilidad recae en la Administración de Aviación Federal, para que perseveren en una regla que se basa en la idea no demostrada de que un teléfono o tableta puede interferir con la operación de un avión.
> Estos conflictos han estado ocurriendo desde hace varios años. En 2010, un hombre de 68 años de edad, golpeó a un adolescente porque no quería apagar su teléfono. El teniente Kent Lipple del Departamento de Policía de Boise en Idaho, que arrestó a la perforadora, dijo que el hombre "sintió que estaba protegiendo a todo el plano y sus ocupantes." Y no nos olvidemos de Alec Baldwin, quien se inició un avión de American Airlines en 2011 Palabras para jugar con amigos en línea mientras estaba estacionado en la puerta.
> Hacer frente a la FAA sobre este tema es como discutir con un adolescente terco . La agencia no tiene ninguna prueba de que los dispositivos electrónicos se pueden dañar aviónica del avión, pero todavía perpetúa tales afirmaciones, sembrando el miedo irracional entre los millones de volantes.
> Hace un año, cuando por primera vez le preguntó Les Dorr, portavoz de la FAA, ¿por qué la norma existía, dijo que la agencia estaba siendo cauteloso porque no había pruebas de que el uso del dispositivo era completamente seguro. Él también dijo que era porque los pasajeros necesarios para prestar atención durante el despegue.
> Cuando le pregunté por qué yo puedo leer un libro impreso, pero no una digital, la agencia cambió su razonamiento. Me dijeron que por otro representante FAA que era porque un iPad o Kindle podría poner bastantes emisiones electromagnéticas de interrumpir el vuelo. Sin embargo, unas semanas más tarde, la FAA anunció con orgullo que los pilotos podían ahora usar iPads en la cabina en lugar de manuales de vuelo de papel.
> La FAA y luego me dijo que "dos iPads son muy diferentes a 200." Pero los expertos de los Laboratorios EMT, un laboratorio de pruebas independiente en Mountain View, California, dicen que no hay ninguna diferencia en la salida de la radio entre dos iPads y 200. "La energía electromagnética no tiene sentido así", dijo Kevin Bothmann, el gerente de la EMT Labs prueba.
> No es una cuestión de un aparato volador golpear a otro pasajero, tampoco. Kindle pesa menos de seis onzas; biografía de Walter Isaacson de Steve Jobs pesa 2,1 libras en tapa dura. Prefiero ser golpeado en la cabeza por un Mini iPad que un libro de 650 páginas.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay prohibiciones sobre ciertos aparatos que son lógicas, pero otras son cuanto menos irrisorias.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues en ese informe que ha puesto Luján se dicen cosas que son para pensarselo. Vamos que no tienen ni idea y por eso los prohiben, como tantas y tantas cosas más.

----------


## perdiguera

La ermita de San Salvador de Pedranies 

En lo alto de un cerro, cerca del cementerio de Prats en la Cerdanya española, se encuentra esta ermita cuya visión hace tiempo que me empujaba a visitarla.

Estaba cerrada lo que implica que no hay más visión que por fuera, pero es bonita y lo que más me encantó fue la vista que hay desde el cerro. Perdonad que la poga en mayúsculas pero es ESPECTACULAR.

Unas fotos de la ermita y una panorámica de la vista hacia el norte, entre el oeste a la izquierda y el este a la derecha, tres países, España, en primer término el pueblo de Prats y la línea más hundida es el valle del Segre, Andorra al fondo desde el centro a la izquierda y Francia al fondo desde el centro a la derecha, aunque la derecha total es de nuevo España













Un vértice geodésico situado junto a la ermita



La panorámica.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas noches. Os dejo unas cuantas fotografías del pasado día 12 de Enero, desde lo alto de la Peña Rubia de Cehegín otra vez. Aunque esta vez, la visibilidad era inmejorable, y estas fotos no tienen nada que ver que con las que hice la última vez que subi. La primera vez que subo la cámara aquí, la verdad es que me convence bastante como se porta. Espero que os gusten las fotos:























Saludos cordiales

----------


## REEGE

Peazo fotos Ceheginero.
La ultima me ha encantado... pero todas me gustan!!
Las pones en páginas del tiempo?? Son dignas de ver.

----------


## Luján

Un adelanto de la subida al techo de la Comunidad Valenciana:

La hora está mal (restar una) y la altitud también, eran 1840 msnm (1839 de cota más uno del aparato sobre el suelo). Estos altímetros de presión. Siempre se olvida uno de regularlos antes de partir.



Aún bajó un poco más la temperatura antes de salir de allí.

----------


## FEDE

Estoy deseando ver el resto del reportaje, seguro qué no viste ni un cigarrón por ahí  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Estoy deseando ver el resto del reportaje, seguro qué no viste ni un cigarrón por ahí


Casi no me veo ni a mí mismo, del frío que hacía.

Sensación térmica de -22ºC

----------


## FEDE

> Casi no me veo ni a mí mismo, del frío que hacía.
> 
> Sensación térmica de -22ºC


Estoy seguro qué a pesar del frío lo pasarón ustedes bien, Luna se quitaría el frío corriendo por ahí ¿no?

----------


## Luján

> Estoy seguro qué a pesar del frío lo pasarón ustedes bien, Luna se quitaría el frío corriendo por ahí ¿no?


Pues claro que lo pasamos de miedo. Y Luna sin frío, por lo que corría y porque lleva un abrigo que ya quisiera yo, pero solo en invierno, que en verano lo pasa muy mal.

Ya tengo las fotos en el servidor, ahora toca montar los mensajes, que es lo más difícil.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, aquí van las fotos. Son 48 (EDIT: 47, la otra es la de la estación portátil que puse más arriba), así que tened paciencia.

Así pintaba el paisaje donde dejamos el coche (~1650 msnm), sobre mediodía. El día pintaba bien, no demasiado frío y apenas viento.


El inicio del camino. Cómo no, Luna abriendo la marcha.


El manto de nieve, no muy profundo, pero extenso.


Los árboles soportaban cierta carga que con el viento caía de vez en cuando.


Vistas desde el camino.








Este pino tiene formas extrañas, tanto que llaman la atención incluso a Luna. Más adelante veremos más árboles raros.


Más vistas, hacia el E-SE.


Forma de crecimiento y expansión de la sabina rastrera. Curioso cómo crece del centro hacia los bordes, dejando el inicio muerto cuando pasa el tiempo, y viviendo en un aro alrededor.


(sigue)

----------


## Luján

(sigo)

Lo dicho, árboles raros.


Más paisajes





El frío se dejaba notar hasta en la cartelería.


La loba en su ambiente.








Más manto blanco.


Insaciable curiosidad.


Por ahí hasta la cima. 500 m para subir los últimos 100. Un cortafuegos bastante descuidado


(sigue)

----------


## Luján

(sigo)

Fuera de pista, el camino marcado con piedras hasta el cortafuegos.


Mini cascadas de hielo.


La vegetación se espesa, y también el manto blanco.


A mitad de subida, paisajes impresionantes.


La estación de esquí de Javalambre, Teruel. El cortafuegos y la cima son frontera entre Teruel y el Rincón de Ademuz, Valencia.


Árboles que se complican la vida.


Ahí nuestro destino.


Por fin en la cima del Pico Calderón, o Alto de Las Barracas. 1839 msnm. Aquí, saqué la estación meteorológica portátil del bolsillo a unos 2ºC. En un par de minutos bajó a -1.9ºC y en nueve minutos más, a -3.7ºC, y siguió bajando hasta los -3.9ºC, que la guardé y comenzamos el descenso. Eso sí, con el viento (calculo que unos 40 km/h, lo previsto por AEMET, o más), la sensación térmica era cercana a los -22ºC.


El viento trae humedad, en forma de hielo y nieve, y los árboles quedan como pintados con spray.





(sigue)

----------


## Luján

(sigo)

Más árboles pintados de hielo.














Vistas durante el descenso.


Durante el descenso nos nevó ligeramente.


Algo vio que le llamó la atención.


Más vistas. Se supone que esto es una pista forestal.


Otra vez, algo vio u oyó.


(sigue y termina)

----------


## Luján

(termina)

El Pino de Vicente (por quien lo protegió) o de las tres garras (por lo evidente).


Más nieve y viento.


Esa zona más oscura, cuando llegamos estaba libre de nieve.


Unos minutos después de que Luna dejara su efímera impronta, la nieve ya estaba intentando rellenar el hueco.


Nos caían copos.





A todos.


Aquí ya, cambio de parte de la ropa, calefacción y de vuelta a casa.

Esto es (casi) todo. A la vuelta paramos en un sitio que pondré dentro de un rato en su hilo correspondiente, con imágenes creo que nunca vistas en este foro.

----------


## FEDE

Extraordinario reportaje amigo Luján, una fotos preciosas, ya tengo yo ganas de ver la nieve por aquí abajo, aunque sea en Grazalema donde este año todavía no ha nevado. 
Me alegro de que lo pasarais bien.
Muchas gracias y no te he dado ningun thanks, porque me parece poco, pero cuando me deje, recibiras tu merecida reputación.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Una gran aportación para conocer esa cumbre y sus alrededores además de las hermosas vistas.
Me ha encantado aunque yo no hubiese subido por lo que gracias a tí lo puedo ver.

----------


## Luján

> Una gran aportación para conocer esa cumbre y sus alrededores además de las hermosas vistas.
> Me ha encantado aunque yo no hubiese subido por lo que gracias a tí lo puedo ver.


¿Por el frío o por el camino?

Conociéndote, me imagino que será por lo primero. Bien abrigado no se nota. Y si no, se puede hacer en primavera u otoño, con temperaturas más suaves. En Verano no, que allí pega bien.

Si es por lo segundo, se puede (aunque no se debe) llegar en coche hasta el comienzo del cortafuegos, o bien por la bajada, hasta más cerca aún, y con un camino más sencillo hasta la cima.

----------


## perdiguera

Por el frío, que no me gusta nada.
En verano temprano se podrá subir y me gustaría hacerla.

----------


## Luján

Si quieres, alguna vez que te bajes, quedamos y lo hacemos.


Otra cosa, ya he colgado el resto del reportaje, en el subforo de Benageber.

----------


## perdiguera

Mar y montaña entre Enguera y Montesa

Para ir a visitar el castillo de Montesa, donde nunca había estado, hay que pasar por el alto de la Plana si se quiere ir por el camino más corto, que aún y así duplica la distancia en línea recta. Si quieres ir por carretera asfaltada en tonces hay entre cuatro y cinco veces más.

La Plana es una sierra de dirección sensiblemente E-W que después de innumerables incendios forestales está pelada. 

Durante el recorrido desde Enguera hasta Montesa paré en varios lugares a tomar unas cuantas fotos. E hice alguna que otra panorámica.

La vegetación es rala






La sierra Vernissa



Una vista de Xátiva con su castillo y sus murallas subiendo por la sierra Vernissa.




Unas imágenes de la sierra Grossa donde se ve la huella del la conducción Xúquer  Vinalopó.





El camino por donde tenía que ir en coche se encontraba cortado tuve que aparcar y subir, escalando un poco, hasta una meseta donde tuve unas mejores vistas y unas visitas inesperadas.



El agua se lo había llevado, hace tiempo.

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue

El Piquet es el punto donde está situada la cruz que muchos pueblos tienen en una cima cercana en este caso Enguera.

Las vistas desde este lugar son espectaculares llegando hasta el mar y la ciudad de Valencia, la única que se ve mal es la propia Enguera por la presencia de un tendido eléctrico que afea bastante la vista del pueblo.

Imágenes desde el Piquet de los pueblos de la Canal de Navarrés

Enguera como ya he dicho antes afeada por esa línea eléctrica.



Anna



Chella



Bolbaite



Navarrés



El Caroig, el pico más alto de la sierra de Enguera.



Ahora con el teleobjetivo de 300 unas imágenes desde Tous hasta Cullera, con todos los pueblos de la Ribera, Valencia ciudad, la Albufera, el Saler y el mar Mediteráneo.

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Acaba

Vienen ahora las panorámicas

Enguera desde el camino a Montesa



La sierra Grossa.



El castillo desde el camino.



La Canal de Navarrés 



La panorámica desde el Piquet desde Cullera a Tous



El ángulo de la vista de la última panorámica.

----------


## Luján

Bonito. Muy bonito.

Gracias por mostrárnoslo.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos, ayer sacamos por primera vez a Álex al campo y la verdad es que disfrutamos todos mucho de la experiencia.
Espero que sea un amante de la naturaleza, de los animales y respete todo lo que hay a su alrededor. 
Comienzo hablando un poco de quien era el dueño y señor de la Sierra de San Andrés...jejeje
Tenéis que ver en vivo el lagarto del Viso.
http://www.turismocastillalamancha.c...as-de-leyenda/



Desde ahí, como no se ve tambien el Fresnedas!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Sigo con las fotos...

----------


## REEGE



----------


## REEGE

Y las últimas de los protagonistas de la rutilla por la sierra entre un campo de abetos...

Espero que os hayan gustado.

----------


## perdiguera

Hermoso lugar para caminar y disfrutar.
El crío precioso, que envidia me dais.
Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## IMP68

Hola a todos

Aqui os dejo un par de fotografías que tomé el domingo pasado 03/03/2013, durante una excursión en la que fuimos a ver la gran nevada que cayo entre el jueves y el viernes pasado en el interior de la provincia de Castellón. Yo no había visto jamás en nuestra provincia esos espesores de nieve.

Las fotografías estan tomadas en la carretera CV-15, al pasar Ares del Maestre, en el cruce con la carretera CV-12 que va a Morella, aproximadamente en en kilómetro 55.





Saludos a todos

----------


## REEGE

Gracias IMP68, seguro que el chiquillo disfrutaría de lo lindo... es impresionante la cantidad de nieve que hay y más por esa zona.

----------


## perdiguera

Unas imágenes, tomadas de varios sitios, del valle del río Llauset, en una de ellas se puede apreciar, fijándose un poco, la presa.

----------


## perdiguera

El pasado día 5 de junio, pasé por la Bonaigua para ver un tema en Salardú y me llevé una sorpresa pues nunca en mis muchos años de trabajo por allí había visto tanta cantidad de nieve en estas fechas.

Va en dos tandas ya que hice muchas fotos, en ellas se pueden apreciar los minialudes, que los remontes les pueden hacer funcionar pues nieve hay para dar y vender, que en la vertiente del Alt Àneu, la oriental, hay mucha más nieve que en Arán, en uno comenzaba a verse la nieve sobre los 1400 metros y en el otro lado a los 1800 ya no había apenas.

De la vertiente oriental, Alt Àneu.











¿De qué o quien serán esas pisadas?





Hay nieve...







Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Estas son del lado de Arán.








Fin

----------

FEDE (15-feb-2015)

----------


## soste

El sábado de la semana pasada estuve de ruta por el Pirineo, ascendiendo al puerto de la Bonaigua desde Esterri d'Aneu, descendiendo a la Val d'Aran y posteriormente acercándome a la zona de Baqueira y el Pla de Beret. Pude contemplar in situ las heridas en el terreno producidas por las recientes riadas. Se puede circular bastante bien, pero encontrareis algunos tramos estrechos regulados con semáforos allí donde el río se llevó la carretera.

El día, fotográficamente hablando, no fue demasiado nítido, pero para compensar, la temperatura de unos 20 grados a 2000 metros de altura era agradabilísima, el paisaje estaba precioso, rebosante de verde, y las nubecitas estaban de mi lado je, je, je...  


Primera parada, en la Bonaigua


DSC_0642 por sostingut, en Flickr


Descendiendo el puerto por el lado aranés


DSC_0654 por sostingut, en Flickr


Ya en el Pla de Beret, junto a la cafetería de la estación, mirando en dirección a Montgarri


DSC_0661 por sostingut, en Flickr


Subidos al telesilla, ascendemos al Tuc de Blanhiblar. Mientras contemplo allá a lo lejos el Estanhet deth Uelh dera Noguera 


DSC_0665_01 por sostingut, en Flickr


Ya en lo alto del Tuc, a más de 2200 m, un par de vistas a la Val d'Aran. En el fondo del valle y siguiendo el curso del Garona, pueden distinguirse Salardú i Arties entre otras poblaciones...


DSC_0672 por sostingut, en Flickr


En lo alto, hasta las piedras florecen...


DSC_0687 por sostingut, en Flickr


Una última mirada...



DSC_0695 por sostingut, en Flickr


Saludos.

----------

FEDE (15-feb-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

La foto del valle del Ruda la he hecho yo un montón de veces.
Todas las fotos son preciosas, déjate de que si el sol, que si las nubes, que si la claridad, eso lo dejas para los concursos.

----------


## soste

> La foto del valle del Ruda la he hecho yo un montón de veces.


Sí... es una toma muy típica. La repetí desde un par de puntos donde pudimos dejar el coche.





> Todas las fotos son preciosas, déjate de que si el sol, que si las nubes, que si la claridad, eso lo dejas para los concursos.


Eso ya es más complicado, porque vamos a lo que vamos, y como no podemos ir allí cada día, pues que la metereología ese día se acerque lo más posible a lo que queremos, ja, ja, ja... Esta salida ya llevaba bastantes semanas planificada, pero primero el desgraciado episodio de riadas y después este raro verano que no es verano, con tormentas a diario en el Pirineo y algún que otro molesto banco de niebla, nos hicieron posponerla unas cuantas veces. 

Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas fotos sote, menuda envidia me das jeje, por aquí lo único que se ve es todo amarillo-marrón  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Bagergue, Valle de Arán.

Bagergue, es un pueblecito cercano a Salardú donde merece la pena pasear un rato por sus bonitas callejas perfectamente engalanadas con flores y con las viviendas construidas según el estilo del lugar.

Lástima de esos cables aéreos que tanto ensucian la visión.

Unas fotos.

----------

FEDE (15-feb-2015)

----------


## Luján

Cualquiera diría que hay un concurso floral en el pueblo.

Precioso pueblo.

Por cierto ¿Has arreglado la cámara o estás usando otra? No veo la característica mancha.

----------


## perdiguera

Puede que hagan eso por prurito personal de a ver quien tiene la casa más arreglada.

En este día no me llevé la cámara habitual, mi hija ya se la ha apropiado, así que en mi próximo viaje estrenaré cámara.
Las fotos están sacadas con una SONY DSC HX 5. Que es la que uso para el trabajo.

----------


## aberroncho

Que pueblo mas bonito!!!!! no me importaría perderme unos días por ahí. Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## soste

Precioso Baguergue... Si no voy equivocado es el pueblo del Valle de Arán situado a más altura.

Lo de las flores siempre lo he visto muy típico de los pueblos de montaña. Buscaré por el archivo y subiré algunas fotos en cuanto encuentre un poco de tiempo libre...

Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Precioso Baguergue... Si no voy equivocado es el pueblo del Valle de Arán situado a más altura.
> 
> Lo de las flores siempre lo he visto muy típico de los pueblos de montaña. Buscaré por el archivo y subiré algunas fotos en cuanto encuentre un poco de tiempo libre...
> 
> Saludos.


Si consideras que Baqueira no es un pueblo, tienes razón.

----------


## soste

> Si consideras que Baqueira no es un pueblo, tienes razón.


Baqueira está un poco más alto que Bagergue, pero es más un núcleo turístico ligado a la estación que otra cosa...  :Wink: 


Y bueno, ya que me he pasado por aquí subo unas pocas fotos que saqué el pasado sábado 7 de septiembre en la Vall de Boí...


Iglesia de Sant Climent, en el municipio de Taüll


DSC_0038 por sostingut, en Flickr


Una vista hacia la misma iglesia, desde la parte alta del pueblo


DSC_0059 por sostingut, en Flickr


Y para terminar, una de Erill la Vall, con la Iglesia de Santa Eulàlia en primer plano


DSC_0029 por sostingut, en Flickr


Saludos.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué bonitas son esas iglesias románicas!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Soste, me estás haciendo la boca agua jaja, vaya paisajes, vaya tranquilidad se respira ahí y sobre todo, vaya fresquito debe hacera ahí jeje.

Lástima que me caiga tan lejos, sino... me tiraba todo el verano allí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

El domingo en la mañana estuve viendo los  Mallos de Riglos  que son unas formaciones geológicas de tipo mallo situadas en la localidad de Riglos, en la provincia de Huesca (España), unos 45 km al noroeste de Huesca capital, en las sierras del Prepirineo oscense.
Un mallo es una formación geológica característica del valle del Ebro, de grandes farallones y agujas de conglomerado rocoso formado por cantos de tamaño medio envueltos en arcilla, arena y cementados con material calcáreo, sedimentos detríticos correspondientes a los aluviones depositados por los afluentes del río que bajaban desde los Pirineos hacia la depresión central del Ebro a partir del periodo Eoceno y durante casi todo el Mioceno. Tras ser moldeados por la erosión, estos depósitos aparecen como promontorios residuales adosados a las laderas plegadas y más antiguas de la sierra.3 Con el tiempo, estos escarpes evolucionan por la acción combinada del agua, el hielo, el viento y el sol hacia pináculos con zonas superiores redondeadas.1
Este tipo de formación es frecuente en todas las sierras del Prepirineo, marcando de manera precisa el límite entre éstas y el Somontano con unos 200 m de desnivel en sus paredes verticales o incluso extraplomadas; siendo los mallos más conocidos los cercanos a Riglos, por su gran espectacularidad y por su uso para la escalada deportiva.
Otra zona con importante presencia de formaciones de tipo mallo es la de Agüero: la zona de los mallos de Agüero, junto con la discordancia del barranco de la Rabosera ha sido declarada «punto de interés geológico» (P. I. G.) en Aragón.
Los Mallos de Riglos son unas formaciones geológicas de tipo mallo situadas en la localidad de Riglos, en la provincia de Huesca (España), unos 45 km al noroeste de Huesca capital, en las sierras del Prepirineo oscense.

Fuente Wikipedia.

El día era muy lluvioso y no hubo manera de hacer más fotos so pena de fastidiar la cámara. Volveré.

----------

FEDE (15-feb-2015),Los terrines (20-nov-2013)

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer estuve por cerca de donde soste nos puso sus imágenes de iglesias románicas e hice unas cuantas fotos del valle de Boí.

Unas imágenes del valle del río Noguera de Tor, el que es afluente del Noguera Ribagorzana, cerca de la población de Barruera, tomadas desde la carretera que sube a Durro.









Una panorámica desde el mirador anterior.


No funcionan bien las panorámicas así que pongo el enlace a la página para que se vea completa.


http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/9776/do6t.jpg

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ejem ejem... me parece que algún forero ha estado en Canarias y no ha dicho nada jajajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Wink: 


Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteOrihuela/sta...887232/photo/1

----------


## Luján

jaja.

Bueno, la imagen está un poco escachada por los lados Eso seguro, y no termino de localizar el lugar desde donde está hecha. Parece (si no la han invertido) que está hecha desde lo que llamamos allí el norte, la zona de Garachico, El Tanque, Los Silos, Buenavista, La Guancha, etc. Quizás Icod.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno rescato un hilo referente del foro, para insertar aquí unas fotos de la Sierra de Viso del Marqués, mi pueblo.
Es una sierra muy poco conocida incluso para los viseños, ya que practicamente siempre ha estado dedicada a los arrendamientos de sociedades de caza y eso ya sabéis que es enemigo del senderista o amante de la naturaleza.
Mi cuñado Isidro nos las ha proporcionado.
Espero que os gusten.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-feb-2015),FEDE (15-feb-2015),HUESITO (15-feb-2015),willi (15-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

*¿Os gustan o no?*

----------

F. Lázaro (15-feb-2015),FEDE (15-feb-2015),HUESITO (15-feb-2015),willi (15-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos, con éstas termino aunque se pueden gastar muchos "carretes" en ésta Sierra Viseña y desconocida...











Una parte de Sierra Morena, de la historia de los famosos "maquis" y de unos tiempos duros de nuestra España, tienen aquí un pequeño capítulo...

----------

aberroncho (15-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (15-feb-2015),FEDE (15-feb-2015),HUESITO (15-feb-2015),Jonasino (15-feb-2015),willi (15-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una parte de Sierra Morena, de la historia de los famosos "maquis" y de unos tiempos duros de nuestra España, tienen aquí un pequeño capítulo...


Pues imagínate... todas esas sierras eran su terreno de acción.

Aún me acuerdo cuando mi abuela me contaba las habituales refriegas entre guardias civiles y maquis cuando estaba construyéndose la presa de Cijara.

----------


## Jonasino

Me encanta la coleccion, pero sobre todo las últimas de nubes y nieves.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Me encanta la coleccion, pero sobre todo las últimas de nuves y nieves.


Sé que es un fallo del dedo, pero cambia la V de "nubes" por la correspondiente B.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias Miguel. Mis dedos gordos no se llevan bien con el teclado del iphone. Corregido

----------

